# Trailers & 'BWSOW's



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

Let's see yours

This was my first trailer
(as in owned, not borrowed)


"_*When I Grow Up, I Want To Be A Logging Trailer"*_







Looking at this, reminds me that a friend (of that era) who had a fabrication business, made that adaptor-plate, on the tow-bar, & the bike-carrier that slotted into it


The Uno was our 2nd new Fiat
We had an 'E' plated Panda
'F' plated Uno 3-door
This petrol
'L plate 3-door diesel
'M' plate Punto TD

All reliable; one faulty alternator was worst problem
Then we had a 1.6 petrol '('M' plate) Tempra estate............


It was finished, like this

The only new item I had to buy was the cover


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

We jump a few years, to May 2004 (not long before we sold the house)
Borrowed, from a friend, for garden clearance/paving-stones, when we lived in this house


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

I will, at this moment, throw into the mix, a couple of points
One Legal, the other just common sense

*DO NOT USE*
This pattern of pin/ball hitch
(it may be legal, but they're sure as hell not safe!!!)

If you use it, with a tow-ring, or a rope/strop, onto the pin, that's fine!
However, if you use it with a 50mm ball, it's beyond ludicrous
All that's attaching 2 tons (or more) to your tow-vehicle is a 3mm over-centre lock-pin (like the thumbnail)
Imagine you're driving along a rough/undulating road, the trailer may have the correct nose-weight, but there's some oscillating
All of a sudden that 2 tons has sheared the 3mm pin
You look around to see your trailer overtake you................. towards the family car heading towards you.................

It's not Rocket Science
If you have one of these, bin it!!!











The sensible/correct type, if you need a pin, as well as the 50mm ball
This is a Dixon-Bates 'Pinball Wizard' (seen on my old Discovery)










The safety chain was attached in use, via the 25mm pin






*Wiring*

Unless things have changed a great deal, it's still a legal requirement to have an 'Audible, Or Visual Warning Device' to warn of the failure of a trailers indicator bulb
My old Defenders (& the Discovery) shown here had an icon in the instrument cluster)






In previous vehicles, that I'd wired myself, after having the bar fitted, I used an 'buzzer'
https://www.towsure.com/single-7-pin-towbar-wiring-kit-n-type



*YES*
I realise that modern cars tend to have dedicated electrical packs now, where can-bus systems are used for vehicle systems - including lighting
(to save cabling/weight)
Thus bypass systems are used, that sense a voltage at the specific cable, but take their power from a dedicated supply

I won't go into these, for the plain & simple reason, that I'll admit I'm not up to speed on them, as I have never had to use/install one

I will happily read any information given on these systems


*One More Point!*
And, even if you don't tow, you may still need a 12N (or 13pin) socket, for a lighting board, if you carry bikes on a rack & they obscure your vehicles lights/number-plate!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

First BWSOW

Given to us, by a friend (complete with awning)
He'd been offered a simply ridiculous sum for it, in PX for another one
So, he asked if we wanted it

A Safari (whatever model), seen here with my 90CSW (genuine factory build V8), & our 2 Border Collies of the time






An 'old school' caravan, with very solid wood fitting indeed, & hence heavy!


Later on, with the 740 estate, that struggled with it!!






It suffered greatly later, after lending it to someone, who towed it with a too high a ball, & ripped the rear end of it away from the chassis over kerb/sharp change in road-gradient

We let it go, to the chap who owned the paddock we stored it in, who took it to a MX course, for use by marshalls/lap-keepers


----------



## gbb (13 Mar 2021)

No photos but started with a Pennine Aztec folding camper, my wife could pack what seemed an entire house under the cover. Punctured once on the M3, on a Sunday, in the middle of nowhere. Had to drive and find a tyre shop, paid a fortune for a replacement , went back then set off again. We took it in our stride then, its be a mini disaster now.
Moved up to an Ace Diplomat caravan, 1988, a little jaded but in good functioning condition. Had many marvelous holidays in Weymouth in that..
Always set off in the night, 55 mph behind my Vectra 1.8, never really had problems, its actually nice in the quiet, a relaxing way to drive.
A friend offered us the chance to go halves when he brought it, so £400 each. Cheapest way to holiday you could imagine, he passed on, we took full ownership of it and sold it for £600 around 10 years later.
I miss that old van.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

gbb said:


> No photos but started with a Pennine Aztec folding camper, my wife could pack what seemed an entire house under the cover. Punctured once on the M3, on a Sunday, in the middle of nowhere. Had to drive and find a tyre shop, paid a fortune for a replacement , went back then set off again. We took it in our stride then, its be a mini disaster now


That reminds me
I forgot we had a folder too, pre-Safari caravan
I think it was when we had the Punto?

.....searches on a couple of CD-ROMS.............

Joannes dad had bought a Tempra, on the same day as we got the 'L' Uno D
This was possibly the day, we'd got the Punto?




It had nothing inside, it was as close to a 'tent on wheels' as it could be
And leaked.....................

I do remember once towing it, back over Mortimer Road (better known to Yorkshire & Derbyshire cyclists, as _The Strines_)







This image has 1996, in its title
Jack, sat on top of it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Let's see yours
> 
> This was my first trailer
> (as in owned, not borrowed)
> ...



Which fool parked it obstructing the pavement?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

2nd _BWSOW_ was a Swift Challenger 520/5TA


It probably weighed the same as the Safari. but had better road-manners, even allowing for a few years of use/standing over winters (I 'blocked' its successor, on oak cubes)
It did pitch, & again due to age, could take time to settle, as the two axles 'fought each other' (one set of elastomers in compression, the other in extension.... add infinitum)

That was a genuine factory built V8 County, not a transplanted V8 into a diesel vehicle

August 2002, at a site by Castlerigg Stone Circle (near Keswick)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Which fool parked it obstructing the pavement?




Prior, probably in both cases, to putting it (& the car) into the drive


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

3rd (final) _Wobble-Box _

Elddis Crusader 2000
From memory, it was about 18 months old when we bought it

The overwhelming memory of collecting it, barring the cost..., was a final inspection
The dealer (by Castleford railway station) had it ready for collection, all we had to do was hitch up, put the extended mirrors on, & 12N cable

We both got in to look/check. & both went to the end toilet/shower-room
It tipped, as the legs were wound up

It was a big 'van
It towed wonderfully, very stable, with little sway, or oscillation
Reversing was a cinch, due to the length/distance of wheels from hitch





It had curious features, such as an external shower
However, it was on the near-side, hence inside the awning



I did fit a Winterhoff hitch though





We had a theft attempt on it, whilst it was in the same paddock that we'd kept the Safari & the Swift
Chris, the owner of the paddock (& adjacent local garage) came home one day, to find the gates open
He walked in to see, a pick-up drive out with 2 guys in
Thankfully, he didn't challenge them, as 2 onto 1 is always bad

This was what we found, after he'd rung us
All 'gas-axed' off

The following day, it was moved into a gold-standard storage yard

Granted the paddock contents could be seen from the road, & ours maybe stood out a bit more, as it had an a/c pod on the roof
It was targetted, as no other 'van was touched (or that we heard about, till the land was sold for housing)






Park Cliffe
(east side of Lake Windermere)
Easter 2005


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

From a Land Rover publication, by the illustrious adventurer/explorer; Tom Sheppard
I have this copy on my shelves

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0951449346/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_hsch_vapi_taft_p1_i5





Very sound advice indeed!!





I also have his even more impressive book; 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01K3JD05O/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_hsch_vapi_taft_p1_i0

Note the one new @ £741.53 

They can have my copy for half that price


----------



## gbb (14 Mar 2021)

Inevitably, our Pennine Aztec got too leaky, beyond economic repair so I stripped it out and made a flat trailer from it which i soon sold on, didn't really have the skills or materials to make a better job. The kitchen which comprised a large cupboard with a sink and a gas hob in it I put to one side, knowing one day it might have a use. Eventually we did a car boot and I put it up for £20 I think. All day people looked at it but wandered on. As we began to think about going, I decided it was going to end up in the skip they put out at the car boot.
One woman turned up, her face lit up....how much ?....please dont sell it, I need to find my husband.....and off she went. They both hurried up 5 minutes later....perfect, the husband said, we're converting a Landrover to tour in, its absolutely just what we're looking for. Made my day that did.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 3rd (final) _Wobble-Box _
> 
> Elddis Crusader 2000
> From memory, it was about 18 months old when we bought it



Did a bit of checking, from photo-files, we sold it in June 2006
Well, it was px'd for a _Posh Porta-Cabin_

On the day, we emptied some of it, into the 'P P-C'
It had been on another site close by, at that time


----------



## Drago (14 Mar 2021)

After years as a copper id been to too many jobs involving stolen caravans, or nasty smacks on the roads involving caravans to want one myself so we went for motorhome. I'm actually considering selling both the Eldis and the XC90 and buying a new camper, something small enough to drive occasionally for the sort of chores I would use the car for. It seems daft to be pqying lots of insurance etc when I use both of them so little.

I had the pin type hitch on my first Disco, but I used if for pulling my Sankey with the NATO hitch. I had no use whatsoever for a Sankey, I just wanted one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

@Drago 

'Sankeys' (generic name, as Brockhouse also built the same pattern) are awful to reverse, due to the short length
That said, they are exceptional on the rough-stuff, due to the height, hitch articulation
Just so long as either the NATO hitch is locked, if the trailer had a swivel ring - or visa-versa, if the trailer has a fixed ring
(otherwise it can all go horribly wrong!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2021)

I had a Caddy (5 x 4) trailer for a while, from Towsure, of which the less said the better........ it flexed liked a biscuit tin!!
On the plus side, it was light & could be stored on it's tail
On the downside, it bounced like crazy when empty & was almost impossible to reverse (& invisible, when hitched to the Discovery)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2021)

I got fed up of that, so in September 2004, received permission to purchase a good trailer, from the local agent

An Ifor WIlliams P6
It was on floatation tyres, which made it harder to manually manoeuvre, & a ramp
I got a bit fed up with the restricted view & 'drag', of the treadplate raml, so was going to cut it down, & use 'expanded mesh'

However, before that, it fell into dis-use, & some one made me a reasonable offer for it, so it was sold


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2021)

I 'spoke' about tow-hitches, further up the page & the good ones, so here's a few more thoughts/offerings

Number-plates

I, probably like you, still see bits of cardboard written on, if it's a borrowed trailer (if they bother?)

Initially on the Caddy, I had 2 bolts, with wing-nuts that screwed the plate to the plinth (as f-in-law sometimes used it)

When I bought the Ifor-Williams, I asked what they did with the hire-fleet
Some just had blank plates, that received stick-on lettering, others had these spring clips
I bought a pair
(once drilled, through the galvanising, everything was lavishly copper-greased)












On my lighting board (that still hangs, dust-covered) in the garage, I went very simple for multiple users
Two very long cable-ties, & the plate is held in place, as they slide along onto it


----------



## figbat (25 Mar 2021)

I looked at ‘camping’ trailers for ages and amongst the usual Erde stuff this popped up. I’m not even sure of the make but it’s rated for 450kg and I also have some steel mesh side panels for it to convert it to a garden waste trailer. I think my favourite thing about it is the wheels - a decent size and white-painted steel (including matching spare). It has a really long drawbar too, making for easy reversing and no crowding of the car when hitched.


----------



## DRHysted (25 Mar 2021)

Can’t seem to find a picture of our unit in travel mode, this is without the awning. Comes in at a ton, but all the weight is low down so she tows beautifully. Apart from the reduced fuel economy, and needing 4th gear more often in the Scottish Highlands, you can forget she’s behind you. The Mondeo is long gone, I use a Vauxhall Insignia estate nowadays, it’s not too shabby.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2021)

figbat said:


> I looked at ‘camping’ trailers for ages and amongst the usual Erde stuff this popped up. I’m not even sure of the make but it’s rated for 450kg and I also have some steel mesh side panels for it to convert it to a garden waste trailer. I think my favourite thing about it is the wheels - a decent size and white-painted steel (including matching spare). It has a really long drawbar too, making for easy reversing and no crowding of the car when hitched.
> 
> View attachment 580394



Some of the Dutch trailers are very good for their size
Far higher quality than the Halfords/Motosave specials


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Apr 2021)

I spotted this one, whilst out a few days ago
(Tues 13th)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2021)

_Senior Managemen_t had been talking about getting another 'BWSOW', which was what prompted the search for a new car
We'd also looked at;
VW T6 (no interest from salesmen, they came out, ignored us, looked at us through glass, but no asking us to come in)
Mercedes-Benz Vito
Ford Tourneo Connect

- all as 5-seaters-

We were actually looking at a Tourneo, & saw this, whilst we were there
That was on Friday evening (28th), & we collected it on Monday 31st!

Now, we need a towbar, as (also) on Monday, we put a deposit down on a (2012, & apparantley very well looked after) Coachman
(from 'WandaHome' near FerryBridge)

I've got a price for one 'bar, with dedicated wiring 13-pin, & waiting for another one as a price comparison


----------



## Venod (2 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I spotted this one, whilst out a few days ago



Often pass that on Lingwell Nook Lane, its just been spruced up, the solar panels are new.
What a quirky little thing, I wonder what its like inside.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2021)

Venod said:


> Often pass that on Lingwell Nook Lane, its just been spruced up, the solar panels are new.
> What a quirky little thing, I wonder what its like inside.


I thought TAB at first, but I don't believe it is

I have friends at the other end of that lane, in fact I used to know almost every family in the older (more than 40year old houses on there)
I also remember when it was impassable, after what is now Ridings Lane, & practically a quagmire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Now, we need a towbar, as (also) on Monday, we put a deposit down on a (2012, & apparantly very well looked after) Coachman
> (from 'WandaHome' near FerryBridge)
> 
> I've got a price for one 'bar, with dedicated wiring 13-pin, & waiting for another one as a price comparison


Placed order for it, when I got home this afternoon


*Point Of Curiosity.............*
Upon asking about the (legally required.... or used to be...) '_Audible, or Visual Warning Device' _that will be fitted
It seems that with a dedicated kit, the 'tell-tale' on the dash only illuminates if there's a problem
Previous vehicles, I've used to tow with, have always had the buzzer (or dash-icon) sounding (flashing) in conjunction with the vehicles 'warning lights'

Ie; my old Discovery Tdi, had an icon that flashed after the indicator relay was changed, for the heavier-duty one


----------



## DRHysted (3 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Placed order for it, when I got home this afternoon
> 
> 
> *Point Of Curiosity.............*
> ...



I can’t remember what my car does, I do remember that instead of 3 indicator flashes you get 6 when you tap the stalk.


----------



## Broadside (3 Jun 2021)

We had this Dutch trailer by Anssems that we used for camping gear it was fantastic. It took so much kit and very comfortably carried 5 bikes on top. 13 inch wheels made it very stable on the road and we towed with it a few times on very long trips. We only sold the trailer because we moved on to a VW Transporter.


----------



## Ridgeway (3 Jun 2021)

Just sold a P6 last year, it was too heavy to hand manoeuvre and i didn't need it capabilities anymore as we haven't had sheep for over 15yrs, we bought the trailer 20yrs ago and i sold it last year for more than i bought it for...







We do use a small curtain side trailer with the van, it works well to carry 5 bikes, 1 canoe, 3 SUPs and loads of other gear:







Bikes go in at the end and then all the gear behind them,






It also becomes a handy dog kennel when we're out and about...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Now, we need a towbar, as (also) on Monday, we put a deposit down on a (2012, & apparantley very well looked after) Coachman
> (from 'WandaHome' near FerryBridge)
> 
> I've got a price for one 'bar, with dedicated wiring 13-pin, & waiting for another one as a price comparison



Organised a towbar
They're coming to the house to fit it, on Thursday 24th

Then, it's a local inaugural tow/camp, on Friday evening - Sunday afternoon

Time to see what we've forgot to buy, & how much I've forgotten about towing,


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I spotted this one, whilst out a few days ago
> (Tues 13th)
> 
> View attachment 585031


There is one similar for sale in Oban. I am tempted to go and have a look at it but not too sure about it as the cooking facilities are outside and in this country with weather and more important the midges it would be impractical.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jun 2021)

Wed 16th

I collected the _BWSOW_ this morning
A friend let me borrow his Defender 90
(as the tow-bar won't be fitted to my Kodiaq, till next week)

I had to use an 13-pin - 7-pin adaptor, as the 90 is still 'old-school'

By 'borrow', I mean he came with me, & I drove to _Wandahomes_, &then towed it to the storage location


It was just like old times, driving a 90!


----------



## DRHysted (16 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wed 16th
> 
> I collected this morning
> A friend let me borrow his Defender 90
> ...



Mildly jealous right now.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jun 2021)

DRHysted said:


> Mildly jealous right now.


Of the 90?
(Td5)


----------



## DRHysted (16 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Of the 90?
> (Td5)



Naah. 

If you want to drive into the jungle, drive a Land Rover, if you want to drive back out, drive a Toyota. 

75% of all Land Rovers are still on the road, the rest made it home. 

I do miss my old 4x4, but it was too thirsty, even on vegetable oil. Caravan looks rather nice.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2021)

DRHysted said:


> Naah.
> 
> If you want to drive into the jungle, drive a Land Rover, if you want to drive back out, drive a Toyota.
> 
> ...



I thought it was an _Australianism

"If you want to go into the outback, drive a Land Rover, if you want to get back out, drive a Toyota"_

Veg oil
I used to run my 300Tdi on bio-diesel, if I passed it, or sometimes veg-oil, but the later Td5 wasn't keen on it
(neither, apparantly, the common-rail VAG diesels in my previous Octavia, or the present Kodiaq)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2021)

Forgot!!


When we were collecting it, someone showed up with a Ford Ranger pick-up, to collect a serviced 'van
The workshop guys, & myself, were horrified at the hitch he was using, & tried to talk him into changing it before leaving, as they are dangerous & at best; damned stupid

I've seen the same type/pattern fail before, & the possible results aren't nice
He had one of these, that I mentioned as damned unsafe on page 1
Not this exact one, but the same style, where the pin is machined from the ball






If you look at it, all that actually holds the trailer to the towing vehicle is a 3mm over-centre ring!!!
There's some inherent play in the shaft.
All it takes is a rough road, & it could be fatal for someone if it goes its own way!!
If you know someone who uses one, advise them accordingly

IF it all goes ultimately wrong, the charge of '_Causing Death By Dangerous Driving/Unsafe Load'_ could be an end result


----------



## DRHysted (17 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Veg oil
> I used to run my 300Tdi on bio-diesel, if I passed it, or sometimes veg-oil, but the later Td5 wasn't keen on it
> (neither, apparantly, the common-rail VAG diesels in my previous Octavia, or the present Kodiaq)



Yeah these modern engines are nowhere near as tolerant as the old lumps, and I could do all the repairs myself. Most work I can do on the modern things is check oil & water, and top up the screen wash (although I’m sure the car would prefer a dealer to do that as well),


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2021)

DRHysted said:


> Yeah these modern engines are nowhere near as tolerant as the old lumps, and I could do all the repairs myself. Most work I can do on the modern things is check oil & water, and top up the screen wash (although I’m sure the car would prefer a dealer to do that as well),


Likewise.....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Then, it's a local inaugural tow/camp, on Friday evening - Sunday afternoon


Well it is fairly local, even if we travel M62/A1/'old' A1, it's still roughly about 15 miles


https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/

I did show her some pictures before booking, but not the really busy ones

PLUS, this coming weekend, there's an_ 'Auto-Jumble_' on the Saturday, & a _'Ford Meet'_ on Sunday
That gives me something to do anyway..........

It can be empty, or fairly busy
I've seen riders get turned away before now, when there's no space left


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2021)

*Question *

Was it just the 13-pin plug on our BWSOW that was faulty, or do the internals actually twist to a new position?
The sales guy had to bring out a 'tool' to realign the internals

If it is commonplace with them, it seems a retrograde from 7-pin plugs, l can't remember it ever happening with a 7-pin plug (as they've located in place within the plug itself


----------



## DRHysted (20 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Question *
> 
> Was it just the 13-pin plug on our BWSOW that was faulty, or do the internals actually twist to a new position?
> The sales guy had to bring out a 'tool' to realign the internals
> ...



Not sure as I’ve not towed the unit since I rewired it to 13pin in 2019 then the country closed! The new wiring and plug came with a alignment socket that you leave on the unit to plug the pins into when not in use, so I suppose it could be a possible issue.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2021)

DRHysted said:


> Not sure as I’ve not towed the unit since I rewired it to 13pin in 2019 then the country closed! The new wiring and plug came with a alignment socket that you leave on the unit to plug the pins into when not in use, so I suppose it could be a possible issue.


Probably the same principle 

It just seems so damned daft, compared to the old (UK) style 7-pin plugs


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2021)

After last weeks inaugural tow & the useless mirrors that didn't fit correctly, & were kicked/thrown around the compund when getting sorted..............
I won't go into details of the weekend, but I wasn't in the best of moods all the time we were there, due to silly problems with it

However, I did a bit of searching to try & find vehicle specific mounts
A Kodiaq forum revealed such an item, but they're Dutch?
https://www.caravanspiegels.nl/caravanspiegel-skoda-kodiaq-sp31-1388


Amazon could actually supply them
So, they were ordered (Sat 26th) ............. @ £97 delivered

They were here when I got home, so I tried them











They are long!!
I think the arms will need cutting down, once they've been set up correctly, to avoid '_opposing strikes'_










They even come with a storage bag
(about the size of a pillowcase!!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2021)

Oh!!

And this was onsite at https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2021)

Broadside said:


> We had this Dutch trailer by Anssems that we used for camping gear it was fantastic. It took so much kit and very comfortably carried 5 bikes on top. 13 inch wheels made it very stable on the road and we towed with it a few times on very long trips. We only sold the trailer because we moved on to a VW Transporter.



Anssems are very nicely constructed trailers indeed!
I’d seen a few whilst out & about
When l was considering buying the P6 mentioned previously, l looked at Anssems (when l saw one), but there wasn’t a dealer (at that time) within a reasonable distance
The Ifor-Williams dealer was less than 10 miles ‘as the crow flies’
(think he’s still there?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jul 2021)

Broadside said:


> We had this Dutch trailer by Anssems that we used for camping gear it was fantastic. It took so much kit and very comfortably carried 5 bikes on top. 13 inch wheels made it very stable on the road and we towed with it a few times on very long trips. We only sold the trailer because we moved on to a VW Transporter.
> 
> 
> Richard A Thackeray said:
> ...



These are ATEC, also Dutch, I believe
(old images)
The 'turntable' trailer would be interesting to corner with, & even more interesting to reverse?!

















https://www.aanhangwagenadvies.be/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jul 2021)

_Tail Wagging The Dog Syndrome_ demonstrated


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9Dgxe584Ss


----------



## Broadside (13 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Tail Wagging The Dog Syndrome_ demonstrated
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9Dgxe584Ss



That is a great video, anyone that tows a trailer should watch it.


----------



## figbat (13 Jul 2021)

My current situation:




Uneventful journey here but when setting up the Thetford toilet wouldn’t flush - no noise from the pump. Luckily I had previously read about these issues and quickly had it apart; the pump had seized with limescale. A quick bash on the nearest hard surface freed it up and all good now. I will get a spare pump when I get the chance, as well as a spare Whale water pump, just in case.

Today the rain has finally stopped so hopefully the coming days of sun will dry the waterlogged ground enough to be able to sit and drink G&T _outside_.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wed 16th
> 
> I collected the _BWSOW_ this morning
> A friend let me borrow his Defender 90
> ...



It certainly had few parts removed to access the mounting points/wiring harness!!


















'Fold away' 13-pin socket (through 90 degrees)
Detachable goose-neck (which limits the bike-racks I could use, as SWMBO has suggested one!!)


----------



## Rocky (15 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It certainly had few parts removed to access the mounting points/wiring harness!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 599235
> ...


Great work!! I'm really impressed.

One question.....what does the acronym BWSOW stand for? I can think of all sorts of things but most are too rude to print.


----------



## Ridgeway (15 Jul 2021)

Just noticed that your tow bar is exactly the one that was fitted to my Wife's Caddy a few weeks back. 







I realised as i installed it for the first time yesterday in order to use the trailer to help relocate No1 daughter to her new apartment. The tow bar itself pops in and out without any issue but i did find the electrics a little awkward to access and i think yours looks similar, it's just a bit too close to the tow bar and also very low down to see what's going on. The good news was that the Caddy pulled like a train and at least the electrics show the trailer on the reversing sensors


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> Great work!! I'm really impressed.
> 
> One question.....what does the acronym BWSOW stand for? I can think of all sorts of things but most are too rude to print.


*B*ig *W*hite* S*hed *O*n *W*heels (aka 'Wobble Box')



Ridgeway said:


> Just noticed that your tow bar is exactly the one that was fitted to my Wife's Caddy a few weeks back.
> 
> I realised as i installed it for the first time yesterday in order to use the trailer to help relocate No1 daughter to her new apartment. The tow bar itself pops in and out without any issue but i did find the electrics a little awkward to access and i think yours looks similar, it's just a bit too close to the tow bar and also very low down to see what's going on. The good news was that the Caddy pulled like a train and at least the electrics show the trailer on the reversing sensors


The detachable 'goose-neck' will be almost universal
Though, some may have a longer 'drop' than others (I assume?) to allow differing vehicle ride-heights
Eg;;my previous Octavia estate sits 2" lower than an Octavia Scout


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2021)

From my archives

I know that Land Rover offered supplementary/coupled air-brake systems for certain uses, on the Defenders (primarily 110 & 130 models for 4-ton towing, as the legal limit on 'over-runs' (the type fitted to caravans & trailers over 750kg)

However, my Discovery didn't have them!!

Taken in June 2004, at the compound where we used to keep the Elddis Crusader Storm we had back then
If the brakes could have been kept off, from memory, the ring-hitch might have fitted onto the Dixon-Bate 'pinball Wizard' (as they oddly named it) that I had fitted











I think I still have a _Special Vehicles_ catalogue somewhere that features the air-brake system (& price)
This is the department of LR that used to finish off all of the Autobiography Range Rovers


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2021)

From my archives

March 2005
Possibly A1, enroute to Newark


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> Just noticed that your tow bar is exactly the one that was fitted to my Wife's Caddy a few weeks back.


I forgot to add, that before hitching up for the first time, I had to sand-paper my ball 

(so that the pads in the stabilising hitch 'bit' onto metal. not paint)


----------



## figbat (16 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I forgot to add, that before hitching up for the first time, I had to sand-paper my ball
> 
> (so that the pads in the stabilising hitch 'bit' onto metal. not paint)



Yep, also worth cleaning your ball before every use; I have some metal parts cleaner that I spray on a rag. If the ball is painted or dirty not only can it reduce the effect of the stabiliser but it can cause a noisy hitch and contaminate the friction pads.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2021)

figbat said:


> Yep, also worth cleaning your ball before every use; I have some metal parts cleaner that I spray on a rag. If the ball is painted or dirty not only can it reduce the effect of the stabiliser but it can cause a noisy hitch and contaminate the friction pads.


In the past, when we had the last BWSOW, I also had an Ifor-WIlliams trailer, so was always cleaning the ball
I'd initially use petrol, to remove the worst (after a rag), then IPA, or electrical contact-cleaner

I had to do the same with Daves 90, when he let me use it to tow the new 'van back


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2021)

I've just had a trip over to the compound, primarily to have a quick look around it, make sure all is good
The secondary reason was to put the new mirrors in it, so I didn't forget them next time we take it out


----------



## kynikos (16 Jul 2021)

Our new "shed":






We've put it on a seasonal pitch while we get sorted with a bigger car to pull it!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

An old friend told me, via FaceBook, that I'd start buying parts/accessories for the _'BWSOW', _now we have another
I told her no, it'd just be on a replacement/necessity basis

She mocked me, when I 'fessed up to ordering a solar-panel trickle-charger to hook up, whilst it's in storage


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my archives
> I know that Land Rover offered supplementary/coupled air-brake systems for certain uses, on the Defenders (primarily 110 & 130 models for 4-ton towing, as the legal limit on 'over-runs' (the type fitted to caravans & trailers over 750kg
> 
> I think I still have a _Special Vehicles_ catalogue somewhere that features the air-brake system (& price)
> This is the department of LR that used to finish off all of the Autobiography Range Rovers



I have a _Special Vehicle_s brochure. but they don't feature in that one (I'm sure I have another one somewhere, dating from about 1998 - pre Td5 fiment)
However, they are illustrated in this book

At that weight, the (Dixon-Bate) _Pinball WIzard_ should be the 5-ton capacity model, as the trailer will be a 'ring-hitch, this is because 50mm balls are only legally permitted to 3.5 tons/3500kg

The 5-ton version is distinguished by its 4-bolt mount, & a 32mm pin (3.5 ton version has a 25mm pin)


----------



## ClichéGuevara (19 Jul 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/TheFigen/status/1416864582640017410


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> View: https://twitter.com/TheFigen/status/1416864582640017410




Seen that before, it makes maneouvring easy, for pitching


----------



## ClichéGuevara (19 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Seen that baefore, it makes maneouvring easy, for pitching



As long as you don't need to see the gap you're 'reversing' in to.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2021)

And the new 'Urban Delivery' unit from Stobarts


----------



## DRM (19 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And the new 'Urban Delivery' unit from Stobarts
> 
> View attachment 599985


The idea was perfected decades ago, Stobarts efforts are useless, I give you the Scammel Scarab,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scammell_Scarab


View: https://youtu.be/O3nfpN-rOSQ


Designed to turn on a six pence in built up areas, it could go down a narrow cul de sac, and do a U turn and drive back out again, with I believe 3 & 6 ton capacities available


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jul 2021)

DRM said:


> The idea was perfected decades ago, Stobarts efforts are useless, I give you the Scammel Scarab,
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scammell_Scarab
> 
> 
> ...



Scarabs are great!


----------



## gbb (20 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> View: https://twitter.com/TheFigen/status/1416864582640017410



I always had that feeling that Beetles never had the strength to pull the skin off a rice pudding , let alone pull a caravan


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Jul 2021)

gbb said:


> I always had that feeling that Beetles never had the strength to pull the skin off a rice pudding , let alone pull a caravan



I was, and pretty much still am of that opinion, never mind the strain on the roof, brakes and suspension, but having had a look around after seeing that, plenty of beetle lovers disagree, especially with the bigger engined models.


----------



## DRM (20 Jul 2021)

gbb said:


> I always had that feeling that Beetles never had the strength to pull the skin off a rice pudding , let alone pull a caravan


My mate had a 1300 Beetle, we once tried going up Wrynose Pass, it would have been quicker walking!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2021)

Yes please


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2021)

A Perentie would make a good camper
(ex Australian Army)
- they're about 10" wider than a standard 110
- a very strong/reliable Isuzu diesel
- selectable trailing axle drive


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> An old friend told me, via FaceBook, that I'd start buying parts/accessories for the _'BWSOW', _now we have another
> I told her no, it'd just be on a replacement/necessity basis
> She mocked me, when I 'fessed up to ordering a solar-panel trickle-charger to hook up, whilst it's in storage


I got home to see it waiting on the door-step











I’ll admit, l thought it might have been a ‘floppy’ panel that would fit behind a window blind easily, but what the heck!

https://lowenergysupermarket.com/product/poly-30w-solar-panel-kit-1/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2021)

Hell, yes! 
Can you all see this?


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=1398204480351548&set=a.1355731701265493


----------



## DRM (24 Jul 2021)

I’d like to see him get that into the Caravan Club site at Chatsworth, never mind get onto a pitch!


----------



## figbat (24 Jul 2021)

DRM said:


> I’d like to see him get that into the Caravan Club site at Chatsworth, never mind get onto a pitch!


This was on a CAMC club site I was at last week.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2021)

Converted horse-box, or adapted body, if a new build
Sadly, it'll probably be a 'straight-6', not one of their legendary V8s


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2021)

It's been done on the preservation scene for a long time, converting a body into living accommodation

Eg;
From my files
Both were at the 'Scammell Gathering'
Ackworth
(it's on the A628, between Pontefract & Barnsley)
May 2005

Bristol
Note the windows in the sheeting





ERF, with false load


----------



## figbat (25 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Converted horse-box, or adapted body, if a new build
> Sadly, it'll probably be a 'straight-6', not one of their legendary V8s


It was a working horsebox, although no horses onboard. Not a V8, no - I don’t think I’ve ever seen one outside of a tractor unit.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jul 2021)

figbat said:


> It was a working horsebox, although no horses onboard. Not a V8, no - I don’t think I’ve ever seen one outside of a tractor unit.


It appears to have a satellite dish on the roof, for the living quarters


----------



## figbat (25 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It appears to have a satellite dish on the roof, for the living quarters


Those horse lorries have some pretty spectacular living accommodation - they can spend weeks on the road or at competitions and there is big money around.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2021)

Sunday 25th

Scania R-Series(?)
Towing the modem equivalent of a _‘living van’_
‘Grove Playing Fields’
Aberford Road (A642)
Stanley
Wakefield

Apologies for quality/tree coverage
I'll try to divert on my ride to work at dinnertime, to see if it's still there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2021)

I knew I had this on a shelf somewhere, given my earlier mentioning of Land Rover Special Vehicles & air-brakes

June 2016 issue

Oh, & I've seen that Cuthbertson, during its brief stay at the HLRC


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2021)

And, again, on the subject of air-brakes for Land Rovers, I remembered these images

Pontefract Racecourse
file date November 2007)

Racetech provided (& may still do??) starting-gates for races
The 5th-wheels were (from memory) supplied/manufactured by Dixon-Bate
The air-brakes being originally fitted by _Special Vehicles_

When a vehicle was replaced, the 5th-wheel & air-braking system were transferred to the new 90











Note the air-tank under the rear-crossmember





https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/552183604310598614/



The factory also used to produce a few 6x6 Defenders, mainly for their own use
They were used to tow the 'demonstration bridge' & the 'hospitality units'

Other bodies; https://www.6-wheel-drive.org/vehicles/land-rover-150-and-170-6x6.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2021)

I dragged the BWSOW a few miles down the A1 this afternoon, so wife & daughter could have a break
They were following on, when wife closed up the office
(father-in-law came too)
It wasn't far, just off it, at jct 36. the Warmsworth/Conisburgh exit

https://www.pitchup.com/campsites/E...h_Yorkshire/Doncaster/sunnyview-touring-park/

The A1 was almost nose-to-tail, all the way from the new junction at FerryBridge, with only a couple of miles free-moving around Barnsdale Bar/Skellow






I cut the arms down, at the storage compound, with a pipe-cutter, they look a lot better now
I still may take an inch. or so more, off them





Upon delivery/trial-fit


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jul 2021)

Whilst there, & waiting for wife and daughter to arrive, I was reading (not a lot else to do) a copy of the _Caravan & Camping Club_ magazine

There was small (ha!) feature on these 'vans
I've seen a couple before, at least I think it was these?
I like them!

https://www.theenglishcaravancompany.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Now, we need a towbar, as (also) on Monday, we put a deposit down on a (2012, & apparantley very well looked after) Coachman
> (from 'WandaHome' near FerryBridge)
> 
> I've got a price for one 'bar, with dedicated wiring 13-pin, & waiting for another one as a price comparison
> ...


It's not as above, ie; how it was explained to me, when I ordered
The ‘trailer tell-tale’ on the Kodiaq is, curiously, backed up by a ‘dot-matrix’ message stating an indicator bulb has blown
Surely the lack of the ‘tell-tale’ signifies that?







Taken whilst collecting the caravan this morning
‘Sunnyview Touring Site’
Warmsworth
Between Conisburgh & jct36/A


----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 Aug 2021)




----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 Aug 2021)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> View attachment 602322




_Beverly Hillbillies_ meet Citroen H....................


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Aug 2021)

I found an envelope with this catalogue in it last night
It made interesting reading, as I-W had started going to pre-wired looms (& specific plugs into light-units)
There are also various trailer model brochures too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2021)

I saw these in a caravan magazine
They're an alternative to the TABs, etc...

https://minkcampers.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2021)

I think my Kodiaq would perform equally well 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2xfaPoe-gU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2021)

I saw this last night, on a programme about very posh/large RVs

http://wayzless.com/about 2.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Aug 2021)

What a horrible thing

One of my old friends has this on her Kodiaq, but I've never seen it in action till now
Obviously, partly through the fitting, it seems that all the solenoid does is unlock it, 'you' still have to move it


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIUghkWINEw


Mine's a detachable gooseneck, tidier perhaps, but compared to a standard 'two-bolt flange' it limits the range of bike-carriers 
(to my mind anyway)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Aug 2021)

I wonder if this is what I can hear becoming operable, when I insert the 13-pin plug into the socket
It almost sounds like a solenoid actuating
https://www.alko-tech.com/uk/al-ko-trailer-control-atc

At the bottom, in the small print, it states that it's a standard fitment, below the 'Fact-File'
https://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/review-of-the-coachman-vip-520-4-caravan-3881/


----------



## figbat (18 Aug 2021)

You should have an LED on the A-frame that shows the ATC status, as well as the initiation ‘whirr’.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Aug 2021)

figbat said:


> You should have an LED on the A-frame that shows the ATC status, as well as the initiation ‘whirr’.


I presume that depends on how far through the installation it is, as my Kodiaqs manual does mention LED indication


----------



## figbat (18 Aug 2021)

No, there should be an LED on the caravan A-frame to show ATC status. It shows either red (bad) or green (good).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Aug 2021)

I’ll have have a good look at the manual, but it’s in the BWSOW, & it’s in a compound


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2021)

Erm.............



https://memeguy.com/photo/400043/ho...n-the-land-rover-defenders-this-is-not-a-joke


----------



## figbat (26 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I’ll have have a good look at the manual, but it’s in the BWSOW, & it’s in a compound


I was out in mine over the weekend. This is the ATC LED. On my Bailey it’s on the plastic shroud that covers the A-frame.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2021)

@figbat 

I'm going to drag it out tomorrow, I can't say I've seen one
I may be wrong about the noise
I'll try to record it (if we can add videos onto here?


----------



## figbat (26 Aug 2021)

The ATC does make a ’priming’ noise when powered up.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I wonder if this is what I can hear becoming operable, when I insert the 13-pin plug into the socket
> It almost sounds like a solenoid actuating
> https://www.alko-tech.com/uk/al-ko-trailer-control-atc
> 
> ...





figbat said:


> I was out in mine over the weekend. This is the ATC LED. On my Bailey it’s on the plastic shroud that covers the A-frame.
> View attachment 606061





figbat said:


> The ATC does make a ’priming’ noise when powered up.



It does have it
Usually, I'm concentrating on winding up/down the jockey-wheel, & connecting the electrics, when I'm stood there

Unplugged





Powered up


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th

It must be holiday time, in Gotham









I wonder if he's ever actually camped in Gotham??
(there's also one in Derbyshire, but that's not big even enough to be a hamlet)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5030218

Excellent!!
This weather-vane in the village, even features Batman!!
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6332495


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th

And, on picking up the BWSOW, from the compound this morning, I almost reversed to the wrong one 
I am at the correct one there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

There's some interesting articles here; https://caravanchronicles.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Aug 2021)

Monday 30th

I think Joannes attempts to tow the ‘BWSOW’ will fail!
I’m fairly certain that her ‘_Works Van_’, a Toyota Yaris Hybrid won’t cope!
The lack of a tow-bar/13-pin socket being the initial problem!

'Sunnyview Touring Site’
Warmsworth
Between Conisburgh & jct36/A1 

She departed home, & I moved into position to hitch up the Kodiaq


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2021)

Friday 3rd

_'WandaHome’_
FerryBridge

The fridge has packed in, so hopefully repaired under the warranty
It showed an error-code, & refused to chill. whilst they were away at the weekend, hence a delivery to the suppliers

'_The Cupboard Is Bare!'_
No used 'vans for sale
There's two new 'SOLD' vans inside, & only one with a price on it!






*EDIT @ 15:51*
Collected it, at about 14:45
The (240v) motor for the fridge had failed, apparantly
It was replaced, under warranty


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Sep 2021)

Forgot

Whilst we were waiting for the 'van to be brought out of the workshops, when we returned to collect it, there was a chap with a Ford Ranger (3.2/5-cylinder) pick-up dropping off his 'van.

I looked at it, & thought, those mirror-arms look long
After unhitching, he drove forward, got out & slid them in, on the arms
What a brilliant idea!

Regrettably, I didn't ask him if I could take a picture (or 2)
It seems to be an aftermarket item, & a heck of a price, & I thought my Emuk mirrors were dear
http://ccrv.co.uk/shop/4584418932/extending-tow-mirrors-for-ford-ranger-t6-pickups/11387367


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2021)

@figbat
Interesting!!

From about 5.00, for the wet-weather scenario


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWMWb_pxf8I


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2021)

We're having a weekend away shortly; Fri 1st - Sun 3rd Oct (*1*) & also one on the weekend of Fri 24 - Sun 26th (*2*)
We're taking it for its longest journey with us, so far
It's further down the A1; Newark-on-Trent

It's the weekend of https://www.truckfest.co.uk/, & I'd stated that I was going to go down

So Senior Management has decided that we'll go down for the weekend, & she might/might not, come into the 'Fest' with me?
She may get the bus into Newark (the last time we were there was January 2019) instead

We're staying here; https://www.smeatonslakes.co.uk/why-smeaton.php
I've driven across the 'viaduct' before, to & from, Sutton-in-Ashfield, & as part of a '_Great North Road'_ trip (which it formed part of, until 'Newark Bypass' opened; the A1 loop to the east, in 1964)




*1. *We have to be back 'earlyish' on Sunday, as daughter returns to Uni, on Mon 4th, & we have to take her & her final items back to the shared house
However, on Sunday 3rd, it's _Thornes Park Cyclo-Cross _(Wakefield)
Which was (when I was competing) my 'home event', & I still watch when I can
https://yorkshirecyclocross.com/
So, even if we set off first thing, & got the 'van away, I'd still not get to the CX 
Plus, I'm working on the days of the other local rounds, at Temple Newsam, & Pontefract

*2. *I'm only providing the delivery/collection service, for this weekend away (wife, her sister & dad)
To here; http://poplarfarm-caravans.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2021)

All-over cover, & the equivalent of a _‘car-bra’_ arrived for the ‘van

The full cover l understand, for winter storage, but the ‘bra’?!


----------



## figbat (15 Sep 2021)

By ‘car bra’ I assume you mean ‘towing cover’? We use one on ours - the supposed advantages are twofold:

It keeps the front clean of road grime, meaning in wet conditions you don’t arrive with the front covered in dirty spray and needing a clean
protection of the front panel and especially the front windows from flying debris such as stones.


----------



## figbat (15 Sep 2021)

Also, there are two camps when it comes to storage covers. There are those that like the fact that they keep bird droppings, tree sap and general detritus off of the van. Others argue that they get wet and limit airflow and can cause damp as well and rubbing on the paintwork and dulling the exterior.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2021)

figbat said:


> By ‘car bra’ I assume you mean ‘towing cover’? We use one on ours - the supposed advantages are twofold:
> 
> It keeps the front clean of road grime, meaning in wet conditions you don’t arrive with the front covered in dirty spray and needing a clean
> protection of the front panel and especially the front windows from flying debris such as stones.


Yes, that's what I refer to
I appreciate that. but if a stone's big enough to crack the window, a layer of fabric surely won't protect it?




figbat said:


> Also, there are two camps when it comes to storage covers. There are those that like the fact that they keep bird droppings, tree sap and general detritus off of the van. Others argue that they get wet and limit airflow and can cause damp as well and rubbing on the paintwork and dulling the exterior.


I can see both sides

T'wasn't my decision to buy them (it's not parked within 15 yards of a tree (or hedge) higher than itself


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Sep 2021)

Our tin tent enroute back from our holiday up North in the summer. Oh I wish I was back there again


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> View attachment 609503
> 
> 
> Our tin tent enroute back from our holiday up North in the summer. Oh I wish I was back there again



Where, in 'the North'?


----------



## slowfen (17 Sep 2021)

figbat said:


> Also, there are two camps when it comes to storage covers. There are those that like the fact that they keep bird droppings, tree sap and general detritus off of the van. Others argue that they get wet and limit airflow and can cause damp as well and rubbing on the paintwork and dulling the exterior.


We tried a cover on our Eriba, we stopped after. 6 months, as we found mould/ smell inside.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2021)

Recently I fitted a 'breakaway cable' mount, as there wasn't one; unless clipping into a spare bolt-hole counted? (then the cable may be too taut for, on tight left turns, & apply the hand-brake?)

I'd found a bracket (probably bought from Indespension, or Towsure, at some point?) in a tin, with a few high-tensile bolts & old Land Rover towing attachments (JATE rings, etc...)
Sadly, the present bolt was too short, once the bracket was fitted - even without the washers, to screw into the inner thread (of the 'insert') of the detachable ball 'carrier'
I sourced some longer ones, which were fine with a thicker washer ('8.8', M12 x 30mm)
'Blue' thread-lock was also used, on reassembly

It's close to the locking-lever, but still allows about 1/2" between them

Hmm, maybe I ought to have painted it?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Sep 2021)

Following on from above, taken as l left for work earlier
As seen from ‘standing height’


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We're having a weekend away shortly; Fri 1st - Sun 3rd Oct (*1*) & also one on the weekend of Fri 24 - Sun 26th (*2*)
> We're taking it for its longest journey with us, so far
> It's further down the A1; Newark-on-Trent
> 
> ...



Dropped it (& father-in-law) off about 12:00
The river's about 50 yards away (in a straight line), with a boat-taxi, into the centre of York!





This is _The Ship_ pub car-park, the Boat-Taxi collects from a jetty, here









Richard A Thackeray said:


> Recently I fitted a 'breakaway cable' mount, as there wasn't one; unless clipping into a spare bolt-hole counted? (then the cable may be too taut for, on tight left turns, & apply the hand-brake?)


Nope!, it was fine at a full-lock turn, almost a 'jack-knfe' for the 'van


----------



## DRM (25 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We're having a weekend away shortly; Fri 1st - Sun 3rd Oct (*1*) & also one on the weekend of Fri 24 - Sun 26th (*2*)
> We're taking it for its longest journey with us, so far
> It's further down the A1; Newark-on-Trent
> 
> ...


We had a Coachman, was a cracking caravan, it's first outing was to the ferry at Hull, so nearly back to where it was built, then an over nighter near Bielefeld. and a fortnight in Potsdam, no issues everything just worked.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2021)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Recently I fitted a 'breakaway cable' mount, as there wasn't one; unless clipping into a spare bolt-hole counted? (then the cable may be too taut for, on tight left turns, & apply the hand-brake?)
> 
> I'd found a bracket (probably bought from Indespension, or Towsure, at some point?) in a tin, with a few high-tensile bolts & old Land Rover towing attachments (JATE rings, etc...)
> Sadly, the present bolt was too short, once the bracket was fitted - even without the washers, to screw into the inner thread (of the 'insert') of the detachable ball 'carrier'
> ...


It’s okay, no tautness, or dragging, as seen on collection from Acaster Malbis this morning


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2021)

It looks like it could be a rather wet_ 'van dragging_' down the A1 tomorrow afternoon, to Newark-on-Trent

https://www.truckfest.co.uk/truckfest-original/


----------



## DRHysted (30 Sep 2021)

Rather damp day here in Scotland taking down the awning prior to the long drive home tomorrow. Won’t be touching the A1
B846, B847, A9, M80, M73, M74, M6, M42, M40, A34, M3, M27, M271, A35 instead. Second time towing a tin box, it wasn’t too bad coming up, only wobbled a few times, so I tended to keep it at about an indicated 56 (52 in real terms). Never had any wobbles from the folding camper, but it had a much lower centre of gravity and less height. Found the tin box has a fold down bunk on top of the back wall, which I’ll be taking off and leaving between the front seats, silly place to put something heavy high and at the back!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It looks like it could be a rather wet_ 'van dragging_' down the A1 tomorrow afternoon, to Newark-on-Trent
> 
> https://www.truckfest.co.uk/truckfest-original/


Just over an hour, from joining the A1

We’re pitched on the lakeside


----------



## figbat (1 Oct 2021)

Nice pitch!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> Nice pitch!


If is indeed!

https://www.smeatonslakes.co.uk/site-caravans.php


£54, 2 nights/3 occupants


----------



## DRHysted (2 Oct 2021)

Well I’m home in just over 12 hours (2 relief/refuelling stops). Towed back better, although I had to leave the bunk in place as it went too heavy on the nose when I removed it. The 1st 115 miles in Scotland were difficult as the wind came up from all directions and the heavens opened, once the weather died down I almost forgot it was there (except on the hills).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2021)

On lifting my blind, at 08:00


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2021)

*Quick Question*

(as the 'van is in a compound, & I'll not get there for a while)

Whereabouts, (generally speaking) nowadays is the 'junction box' for the road-lighting on a 'van (Coachman)
Is it;
- under the 'gas-locker'?
- under the a-frame cover?
- under a seat?

Thanks


----------



## ClichéGuevara (11 Oct 2021)




----------



## DRM (11 Oct 2021)

Bl**dy caravans holding everyone up just for a couple of days at the coast


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2021)

@DRM 

Yep!
House-moving, Aussie style!!


----------



## DRM (14 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @DRM
> 
> Yep!
> House-moving, Aussie style!!


I suppose it saves putting everything in cardboard boxes !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2021)

Watch a few episodes of _Outback Truckers_ (Discovery Channel, I think?) & you might catch it happening
It's far more fascinating for the road-trains far from the tarmacced roads
SKY; 822
Virgin; 250


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVoCMWOGubk


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Quick Question*
> 
> (as the 'van is in a compound, & I'll not get there for a while)
> 
> ...



I asked this, as I picked up a couple of 12V circular 'marker-lights' (amber) at TruckFest', & have the intention of using them to install 'side-repeaters' for the indicators
I had a 4 yard extension cable (12N) in the garage, that's hung there for 10+ years, so I've stripped the outer sheathing off, & used the green/yellow/white inners to create longer leads onto the LEDs

They're similar to these, but presumably not from VWP, as they were 2 for £5
https://www.vehiclewiringproducts.co.uk/c-55-lighting/c-141-indicator-and-rear-lamps?product_id=1318

I'll try them later, as I think I have a spare 13pin plug & see how bright they are in daylight, before I go ahead, & start to drill holes in the BWSOW, even though it's into a merely 'cosmetic skirt'
I'll ask a sparky friend, this weekend to heat-shrink wrap the joints, then have a look at installation later


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Recently I fitted a 'breakaway cable' mount, as there wasn't one; unless clipping into a spare bolt-hole counted? (then the cable may be too taut for, on tight left turns, & apply the hand-brake?)
> 
> I'd found a bracket (probably bought from Indespension, or Towsure, at some point?) in a tin, with a few high-tensile bolts & old Land Rover towing attachments (JATE rings, etc...)
> Sadly, the present bolt was too short, once the bracket was fitted - even without the washers, to screw into the inner thread (of the 'insert') of the detachable ball 'carrier'
> ...


I decided to paint it yesterday, as there were a few drops left over from the railings by the side door
It looks better for it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Oct 2021)

I'll be dragging the BWSOW, to the east of York on Friday, as SWMBO has booked a two-nighter, at Stamford Bridge (the real one, in Yorlkshire)

https://www.yorkshireholidayparks.co.uk/weir-holiday-park/about-weir-park/

I've seen the signs for it before, but didn't know where it was in the village


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2021)

Done, dragged, delivered 

Left work early (@12:00)
Home, picked father-in-law
Went for ‘van

M62 > FerryBridge > A1 North > HookMoor/‘Bramham Crossroads’ > A64 > Garrowby Hill/Fridaythorpe/Rudston Road > Stamford Bridge

It’s on a grass pitch, next to a pond, with’free-range’ Ducks
The site is surrounded by the River Derwent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2021)

Collected this morning, & given overnight rain, not a single rotation of wheelspin from the Kodiaq, even with all 4 tyres on muddy/wet grass

It is displaying a puzzling 'fault' though.
The (LED) awning-light, above the door is staying on
- the master switches are 'OFF'
- the awning switch is 'OFF'
- the light went off, when I plugged the 13-pin plug into the vehicle socket (*1*)

Then, we had to stop near the Murton Park Farming Museum/auction site, as one of the access-flaps hadn't clipped closed properly
And again, on the first layby of the A64, as the battery-box flap was open
Thankfully, not even the red-key for the motor-mover circuit had fallen out

Father-in-law admitted that he'd not checked it, after disconnecting the mains-cable
Oh well. no harm done
And now, I know how well it accelerates, back into lane 1, dragging 1.5 tons behind it................... remarkably well!!!!

*1. *Then it came back on, when I pulled the 13-pin plug out, back at the storage compound
I decided to disconnect the battery, whilst we ponder causes/solutions


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2021)

Forgot!

(Sunday 24th)

On entering the ‘Tourer’ section of the site, this Buccaneer stuck me as slightly curious
Even with ramps, the angles look as though the extremities would strike?
Particularly the front, as the drawbar 'dips'

Still, if they like it enough to '_Put It On A Pedastal_'!!


----------



## DRM (24 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Collected this morning, & given overnight rain, not a single rotation of wheelspin from the Kodiaq, even with all 4 tyres on muddy/wet grass
> 
> It is displaying a puzzling 'fault' though.
> The (LED) awning-light, above the door is staying on
> ...


The light being on is picking up +12v from somewhere, but the going off when connected to the car isn’t a fault, iirc there is a relay that switches over to the charging circuit/fridge supply from the car so that with the engine running it’ll charge the battery and run the fridge +12v supply, but goes back to the leisure battery when you switch off the ignition, as the fridge will kill your car starter battery in about 20 minutes, the leisure battery isn’t connected to the fridge .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2021)

DRM said:


> The light being on is picking up +12v from somewhere, but the going off when connected to the car isn’t a fault, iirc there is a relay that switches over to the charging circuit/fridge supply from the car so that with the engine running it’ll charge the battery and run the fridge +12v supply, but goes back to the leisure battery when you switch off the ignition, as the fridge will kill your car starter battery in about 20 minutes, the leisure battery isn’t connected to the fridge .


Thanks we'll have a dig around
My initial thoughts, when the awning-light simply wouldn't turn off, was a faulty switch


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2021)

@DRM 

Another thought has crossed our minds
There's a 'remote'/'fob', for the alarm, with 4 buttons
It seems that one of the buttons is for the awning-light, rather like the headlamps on function on a car, as you approach it, & unlock it

We'll try to go & test that hypothesis tomorrow morning


----------



## DRM (25 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @DRM
> 
> Another thought has crossed our minds
> There's a 'remote'/'fob', for the alarm, with 4 buttons
> ...


Bit more modern than ours was, as it just had the awning light switch inside above the door, I’m guessing that if the awning light can be operated remotely perhaps the p.c.b that controls this function has failed, an on board relay is stuck shut, or a failed transistor or some such thing, alternatively is there also a PIR sensor for the awning light that can be overridden and keep the light on?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2021)

DRM said:


> Bit more modern than ours was, as it just had the awning light switch inside above the door, I’m guessing that if the awning light can be operated remotely perhaps the p.c.b that controls this function has failed, an on board relay is stuck shut, or a failed transistor or some such thing, alternatively is there also a PIR sensor for the awning light that can be overridden and keep the light on?


We'll be going down later

No external PIR, as far as we know


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2021)

Not the fob

This afternoon, after a trip to a (closed, due to electrical issues) https://www.kjbmodels.co.uk/product-category/model-railways/, we called at _WandaHome _(FerryBridge), the dealer we bought it from
Sadly, their 'sparkie' wasn't in, but we were told that it's not an unknown problem!
They said, they'd get him to ring us, when when was available


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2021)

I made an extension cable, in case I need to tow a long trailer (with non-functioning lights) & the cable on my lighting board is too short
It's an old 'Suzie' that I had in the garage, that I picked up in a layby a few years ago

Yes, I was bored


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not the fob
> 
> This afternoon, after a trip to a (closed, due to electrical issues) https://www.kjbmodels.co.uk/product-category/model-railways/, we called at _WandaHome _(FerryBridge), the dealer we bought it from
> Sadly, their 'sparkie' wasn't in, but we were told that it's not an unknown problem!
> They said, they'd get him to ring us, when when was available


Their 'Sparkie' rang this morning

It's possibly an alarm fault, as the awning-light is powered from the same 'box'
He's talked us through a re-set, so we'll try that


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2021)

Sorted

I didn't go in, father-in-law had a look
He tells me that there was a fractured cable by the alarm-box
Once he'd rejoined it, all was _'A-Okay'_ again


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2021)

From my archives
Obviously, a Scorpio estate isn't big enough!

This was taken near (the now closed) Kendells Cycles, in Castleford
August 2006 date, on the 'file'


----------



## DRM (29 Oct 2021)

Being in Castleford i’m surprised they didn’t leave the rear seats in and treat the whole thing as a 7 seater conversion


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2021)

@DRM 

It does still look, in the photo, to still have the back seat in place!
l'd have thought the owner might have directly wired the tail-lights into the 7-core for the plug?
(possibly a step too far, for Cas-Vegas though)


----------



## DRM (30 Oct 2021)

Looking closely the tube used for the tow hitch is held on with just one bolt through the tube and the crossmember of the car, I think a traffic police officer would have a field day with that thing!
as for the lights, you’ve more chance of having the owner explain Einstein’s theory of relativity


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2021)

DRM said:


> Looking closely the tube used for the tow hitch is held on with just one bolt through the tube and the crossmember of the car, I think a traffic police officer would have a field day with that thing!
> as for the lights, you’ve more chance of having the owner explain Einstein’s theory of relativity


I was quite taken with the ineptitude of the thing, when I saw it
I'm very pleased to state, I never saw it again


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2021)

Probably photographed from an old issue of _Practical Classics_?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Nov 2021)

From my files
JUly 2004

Leyburn, it states


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2021)

I found this catalogue/guide a couple of day, in a old box of books/magazines
It's a 1994 edition






The rules of towing


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2021)

From my files

Dated; 6/10/2014

Spotted in slow-moving traffic on the A1
Possibly Suzuki SJ410 under-pinnings/mechanical bits??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2021)

From my files
17/6/2020

'Grab-Shot'
Taken by Amelia
Somewhere (southbound) between Dishforth & the A59 junction, of the A1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Nov 2021)

Sat 14th

We’ve been over this morning to drain it completely, remove the battery (solar panel charger in shed), prop cushions up, fridge open etc…
And, wrap it up in an overcoat


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2021)

Saturday 27th

“Whoops!”
Either the wind was stronger than expected, or we didn’t use enough straps!

I got a call from the site security this morning, to tell me that it was hanging off
On arrival, on of the straps was caught around the TV aeriel, so up the step-ladders l went












I’m not a happy camper though, as some of the water that was pooled in the creases of the cover decided it preferred spill out onto the mats in the boot of my Kodiaq 
So towels were deployed upon returning home , & one of those crystalline moisture traps will be left in for a few days


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Nov 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Where, in 'the North'?


Sorry missed this reply  . We were up at Rosemarkie, right on the beach. That picture was the obligatory stop for ice cream at House of Bruar


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We’ve been over this morning to drain it completely, remove the battery (solar panel charger in shed), prop cushions up, fridge open etc…
> And, wrap it up in an overcoat



We decided to put the battery in the space under the steps to the side-door
It seems to be charging pretty well there, as the panel is south-facing
I'm not sure how it'll last though, if temperatures drop enough to freeze any snow/rain on it?

It may get transferred into the greenhouse, or a basement room?


----------



## DRHysted (5 Dec 2021)

Think I’ve finally got to the end of the list of jobs on the box (we’ll all I’m doing before next season anyway). Had to go older than I wanted so expected some work, then more little things showed up whilst we were away. 
Other jobs cropped up along the way, like when I went to wire in the motor mover I discovered someone had already been there, so a little bit of re-wiring took place.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

Whoops!!


----------



## DRM (11 Dec 2021)

For all of you with caravans, as well as draining the the water out of everything, don’t forget to leave all the taps open, as any residual water trapped in there will expand when it freezes and cause damage if it’s still sealed as the taps are left closed


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> For all of you with caravans, as well as draining the the water out of everything, don’t forget to leave all the taps open, as any residual water trapped in there will expand when it freezes and cause damage if it’s still sealed as the taps are left closed


Indeed and guess what fool forgot to do that before putting in storage !! Will need to arrange a visit asap !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> For all of you with caravans, as well as draining the the water out of everything, don’t forget to leave all the taps open, as any residual water trapped in there will expand when it freezes and cause damage if it’s still sealed as the taps are left closed


Yes!

We also opened cupboards, & propped the cushions up
And, left the handbrake off; it's on a level ground ('road-planings'), & all legs are down


----------



## DRHysted (11 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> For all of you with caravans, as well as draining the the water out of everything, don’t forget to leave all the taps open, as any residual water trapped in there will expand when it freezes and cause damage if it’s still sealed as the taps are left closed


I’m new to wobble boxes, when storing the folding camper I only left one set of hot and cold taps open as the lines were connected. What is the benefit of leaving all the taps open?
I’ve had to leave the brake on as the storage has a slight decline (the camper being fractionally narrower fitted into the garden so it was on axle stands with the brakes off), so I intend to nip down and move it every month.


----------



## DRM (11 Dec 2021)

If you leave the taps closed when any trapped water freezes it expands, if the tap is closed the area where the water is can’t move within the pipe so when it expands the pipe can burst, it leads to broken taps, hoses and pipe fittings, and expensive repairs, just the same as if you have an external tap at home, you’d lag the pipe, imagine putting a bottle of beer in your freezer to cool it quickly, if you forget it’s there you’ll come back to find the cap has lifted off and frozen froth coming out of the top of the bottle


----------



## DRHysted (11 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> If you leave the taps closed when any trapped water freezes it expands, if the tap is closed the area where the water is can’t move within the pipe so when it expands the pipe can burst, it leads to broken taps, hoses and pipe fittings, and expensive repairs, just the same as if you have an external tap at home, you’d lag the pipe, imagine putting a bottle of beer in your freezer to cool it quickly, if you forget it’s there you’ll come back to find the cap has lifted off and frozen froth coming out of the top of the bottle


That explains why I always left one set of taps open in the folding camper, as the pipe work was connected I only left the bathroom taps open as if there was any residual moisture in the kitchen taps that freezes this would expand to the bathroom taps. 
My question was why you stated “all” taps on a caravan, surely if the kitchen is left open any residual moisture in the shower or hand basin would vent via the kitchen.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

I hope it was going into storage at the farm part-way down, otherwise.....

A Caravan Over _The Strines_?!?!
At about 04:55
I'd like to know how the driver managed (if he/she did!)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSJyPQ6UxGM


----------



## DRM (12 Dec 2021)

DRHysted said:


> That explains why I always left one set of taps open in the folding camper, as the pipe work was connected I only left the bathroom taps open as if there was any residual moisture in the kitchen taps that freezes this would expand to the bathroom taps.
> My question was why you stated “all” taps on a caravan, surely if the kitchen is left open any residual moisture in the shower or hand basin would vent via the kitchen.


Because quite simply you can have water trapped in the kitchen sink lines, bathroom lines & shower lines, so if all the taps are open there’s no risk whatsoever of damaging the water supply lines in any of the water system


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I decided to paint it yesterday, as there were a few drops left over from the railings by the side door
> It looks better for it
> 
> View attachment 614237



Despite there being very little salt on the roads since October, l had repaint it again this afternoon, as it had all vanished
(exterior metal paint, left over from some railings)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2021)

From my files

September 2003

'Sick Suzuki'
My bro-in-law had arranged to buy a SJ413, & wanted help getting it home
I agreed, thinking he'd sorted everything out & he just wanted a lift to Cheshire (from a poor memory, it was somewhere near Knutsford?)
Wrong!!!
He hadn't arranged insurance
It had no current MoT test
It didn't even start/run

What else could go wrong............

I hired a trailer (*1*), picked him up & went over
Once we found the place, I had acquired the correct OS map (library loan) & parked up







Then he told me that it was agreed to put the cash through the letter-box & take it (keys/V5 & a few spares were in it)

And.. it had 4 flat tyres (yes the 'fns' is inflated - that was the spare that we put on)
No winch on the trailer.....................

Thankfully we had ramps

We ended up;
- unhitching the trailer
- dragging the SJ with a tow-strop into a viable position (several moves/re-setting)
- taking the head-board off
- parking-brake in the trailer, rocks in front of all 4 wheels
- dragging it onto the trailer, with 2 strops & the Discovery in low-range

It was a quiet drive home.......................................

Unloading was a bit easier, as he lived on a slight hill, at that house

*1. *My concern was that I had a trailer that I'd signed for, with no wheel-clamps or hitchlock (just the Indespension 'key in the hitch handle' lock)
I didn't sleep much that night

It was returned safely the next morning 

He did make a reasonable job of it, in the end
For a Suzuki


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2021)

From my files

September 2005

Just a nice tidy (at the time) Discovery 2






Colour co-ordinating






The vibrantly coloured wooden structure beyond it is The Red Shed

The background has changed out of recognition now, as the citys Trinity Walk Shopping Centre passes behind, so all the other buildings are gone
The Salvation Army has a new building on Vicarage Street car-park (where the D2 is)
As can been seen to the left, here; 
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.683711,-1.494271,29.91h,-0.97p,1z,lDLXa0v0WA8McQnrP07szQ


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 27th
> 
> “Whoops!”
> Either the wind was stronger than expected, or we didn’t use enough straps!
> ...




Just been down to check on it, & all seems okay
Even if it does _look like a bombsite_ inside, with all cushions up, & cuprboard doors open

All good though!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just been down to check on it, & all seems okay
> Even if it does _look like a bombsite_ inside, with all cushions up, & cuprboard doors open
> 
> All good though!!



I had another look this afternoon, all is still fine


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2022)

*Question;*

Do any of you tow a caravan with various cars?
If so, what do you do about the number-plates?

It was easy, when I owned the Ifor-Williams, as it had these spring-clips to hold the plate
But that would mean drilling holes in the caravan body





I ask because

It's getting towards the time, when we'll be looking at taking the_ BWSOW_ out of hibernation, & ..... SWMBO doesn't really want to drive my car, as it's a manual, & she's driven autos for the past 4 years

So, the choices are;
*1.* PX my Kodiaq for an automatic
*2.* I continue to deliver/collect it, but that restricts distance/availability (with my working shifts/weekends)
*3.* Purchase another car, that is an automatic, & 'hefty' enough to prevent _the tail wagging the dog_ syndrome (and I get to keep my Kodiaq)
Or.............
*4. *Which she's not that keen on, she gets used to driving the Kodiaq, & tows the _BWSOW_ herself
(it has a motor-mover, for onsite manoeuvring)


----------



## kynikos (21 Feb 2022)

We use *velcro*

Works a treat


----------



## figbat (21 Feb 2022)

BWSOW was serviced today - a very thorough and knowledgeable mobile service engineer gave it a largely clean bill of health, with a couple of pointers.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2022)

kynikos said:


> We use *velcro*
> 
> Works a treat


I didn't even think of that


----------



## Alex321 (22 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We decided to put the battery in the space under the steps to the side-door
> It seems to be charging pretty well there, as the panel is south-facing
> I'm not sure how it'll last though, if temperatures drop enough to freeze any snow/rain on it?
> 
> ...


These are designed to be attached to the roof of a caravan/motorhome, so shouldn't have any issue with cold weather.


----------



## figbat (26 Feb 2022)

The teenage daughter sometimes uses our caravan on the drive as a hangout den with her friends. The most recent occasion included me setting up the water, heating, fridge etc for them to be fully self-sufficient. On doing so I found that the Whale water pump was surging - a constant cycling of on and off with the taps off, and no amount of adjustment of the switch would stop it. A quick Google suggested that it might be the non-return valve in the connector on the outside of the van, and that Whale do an inexpensive service kit for this.

I received the kit yesterday and it was a very easy job to replace the non-return valve, diaphragm and various O-rings and, sure enough, the issue is fixed. The kit includes enough O-rings and valves for two overhauls, so the spares can go in the van for another time. It was also good to catch this early, before our season starts at Easter.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Feb 2022)

@figbat 
As you state, better that you cure it at home (& 'teenage test' it) before you take it away


SWMBO has spoken!!
Ours is being dragged (well, I'm delivering/setting-up/collecting it later) in the middle of March
Once more, not far away, just into (what I think of as) Lower Wharfedale


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2022)

Re; above

It's going to be towards the end of March, Wednesday to Sunday morning

I presume all is okay with it, l may pick it up en-route home from the Kodiaqs MoT test the same morning, & plug electrics in/check everything over at home?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It's getting towards the time, when we'll be looking at taking the_ BWSOW_ out of hibernation, & ..... SWMBO doesn't really want to drive my car, as it's a manual, & she's driven autos for the past 4 years
> 
> So, the choices are;
> *1.* PX my Kodiaq for an automatic
> ...



I’ve been talking about this with someone at work this afternoon, & she made an interesting suggestion

Now, it does depend on how bothered _Senior Management_ is about a new/shiney/fancy car
(I have to figure that out, & go slowly)

My colleague suggested a Volvo XC90, not the present shape, but the initial model; pre - 2015???
A nice D5 auto?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I’ve been talking about this with someone at work this afternoon, & she made an interesting suggestion
> 
> Now, it does depend on how bothered _Senior Management_ is about a new/shiney/fancy car
> (I have to figure that out, & go slowly)
> ...


She's been on about it again, & did actually tell me she saw an older XC90 at the garden centre & thought it looked good!!

Maybe l can swing this towards a XC90?

She also mentioned a Quashqio(??)), but the max tow-capacities are too low


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2022)

With regard to the 2 posts above, she's also thinking of a Karoq!

A 2 Skoda family!,,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2022)

Friday 18th

_‘Preparations For The Season’?_

Tyre-pressures checked
Fully charged battery refitted (solar charged, at home)
A ‘look over’, & the good old ‘sniff-test’ (for damp)

All good!!

The only noticeable issue was that tyre-pressures had dropped by about 5PSI, since it went into storage in October

Take it out of storage next Wednesday
Wife & daughter away in it, till Sunday 27th
I'm delivering. pitching-up & collecting it


----------



## figbat (18 Mar 2022)

Have you fired everything up? Heating, fridge, water, cooker etc? My water system needed a small overhaul when I tested it a couple of weeks ago. I also discovered that the ignitor on the fridge needed a new battery.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2022)

figbat said:


> Have you fired everything up? Heating, fridge, water, cooker etc? My water system needed a small overhaul when I tested it a couple of weeks ago. I also discovered that the ignitor on the fridge needed a new battery.



No, it was just a quick check over 
Time to go again, before ‘the off’


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2022)

https://maustinpark.com/




figbat said:


> Have you fired everything up? Heating, fridge, water, cooker etc? My water system needed a small overhaul when I tested it a couple of weeks ago. I also discovered that the ignitor on the fridge needed a new battery.


The water pump's not playing fair!

We even borrowed one from someone else on site, so that precludes the pump itself
Presumably, somewhere along the line, the 12V supply to it; isn't working


----------



## DRM (24 Mar 2022)

Try cleaning the terminals at the caravan exterior, ours used to play up first time out after winter, cleaning the terminals sorted it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2022)

I forgot!!!
The area's inundated with Red Kites!
I have no idea whether they're nesting in the Harewood Estate, or fly over from Bramham Park (I've seen them there a few times, as a family friend has his own caravan there)
Big birds!



DRM said:


> Try cleaning the terminals at the caravan exterior, ours used to play up first time out after winter, cleaning the terminals sorted it


We did that yesterday with an emery board, to no effect

Wife rang me earlier, to tell me that 'Dr Google' diagnosed it
Apparantly, there's a white box under the offside front seat (240 - 12v transformer??) & that had blown a fuse

Now they have hot-water

It still leaves me 'in the bad books' for filling the cistern, on arrival, with (diluted) 'blue' that goes in the toilet-tank


----------



## DRM (25 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I forgot!!!
> The area's inundated with Red Kites!
> I have no idea whether they're nesting in the Harewood Estate, or fly over from Bramham Park (I've seen them there a few times, as a family friend has his own caravan there)
> Big birds!
> ...


Oh dear, you’re going to be popular, glad the pumps sorted


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2022)

DRM said:


> Oh dear, you’re going to be popular, glad the pumps sorted


As always......................


----------



## figbat (25 Mar 2022)

Nice result today - the roller blind on the toilet window had lost tension and was impossible to open without getting rucked up. I went out to measure it in anticipation of replacing it but as I studied it it noticed it was easy to remove… so I did. Then I studied the mechanism, removed the roller, freed the sticky tensioning setup, reassembled it, retensioned it and boom…. it works perfectly and I don’t need to replace it for £90.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2022)

figbat said:


> Nice result today - the roller blind on the toilet window had lost tension and was impossible to open without getting rucked up. I went out to measure it in anticipation of replacing it but as I studied it it noticed it was easy to remove… so I did. Then I studied the mechanism, removed the roller, freed the sticky tensioning setup, reassembled it, retensioned it and boom…. it works perfectly and I don’t need to replace it for £90.


You're showing your age trying to repair something before consigning it to the bin.


----------



## figbat (25 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> You're showing your age trying to repair something before consigning it to the bin.


I can’t help it! I’ll admit that as I was dismantling it I was expecting a ‘twang’ and a load of springs and pawls to go flying off to another dimension, but it turns out it is quite a simple mechanism and nicely designed for overhaul.


----------



## DRM (25 Mar 2022)

figbat said:


> I can’t help it! I’ll admit that as I was dismantling it I was expecting a ‘twang’ and a load of springs and pawls to go flying off to another dimension, but it turns out it is quite a simple mechanism and nicely designed for overhaul.


Iirc the tension can be adjusted with a screw driver at the side of blind, losing tension was why ours never got left down over winter


----------



## figbat (26 Mar 2022)

Yes it can, if the spring rod turns freely in the tension ratchet, but this one had seized so the tensioning didn’t work until I’d freed it up. Also the tensioning slot on the blind frame is up against an internal wall so I can’t access it in situ anyway.


----------



## figbat (26 Mar 2022)

Yes it can, if the spring rod turns freely in the tension ratchet, but this one had seized so the tensioning didn’t work until I’d freed it up. Also the tensioning slot on the blind frame is up against an internal wall so I can’t access it in situ anyway.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View attachment 636608
> 
> 
> https://maustinpark.com/



I'm driving up in the morning, to collect them & the BWSWOW
I presume I'll be returning the opposite of my route there, it's longer but avoids the Ring-Road & the busy stretch at Cross-Gates/Colton
- 'Harewood Bridge' > Harewood Bank > Harewood Avenue > Collingham > Wattle Syke > A1 South (at the Boston Spa jct) > M62 West =

I think, that Harewood Bank will be the longest/steepest hill I've tried 'the combination' on so far

Although, many years ago, I did take a caravan (Swift Challenger) up Sutton Bank.............. behind a Land Rover 90CSW-V8 (the duo, seen on page 1)


----------



## figbat (26 Mar 2022)

Another job today. At the service a few weeks ago the guy found damp in one corner of the floor. Probably down to an external bodywork cap that was loose, undoubtedly linked to the scrape on that corner where a previous owner has clearly caught it on something. So, remove the cap and reseal with Sika sealant. I won’t know if it’s worked until it rains again but it looks better.


----------



## figbat (26 Mar 2022)

Oh, I also cleansed the water system with Puriclean.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm driving up in the morning, to collect them & the BWSWOW
> I presume I'll be returning the opposite of my route there, it's longer but avoids the Ring-Road & the busy stretch at Cross-Gates/Colton
> - 'Harewood Bridge' > Harewood Bank > Harewood Avenue > Collingham > Wattle Syke > A1 South (at the Boston Spa jct) > M62 West =
> 
> I think, that Harewood Bank will be the longest/steepest hill I've tried 'the combination' on so far


It was indeed that route coming home (if not en-route there)
_Harewood Bank_ is sign-posted as a 1-in-10
It wasn't an issue, a nice steady 30MPH in 3rd, mainly out of_ mechanical sympathy_

Ready for departure


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View attachment 636608
> 
> 
> https://maustinpark.com/
> ...



SWMBO is booking for the same site again, next month
Thus another drop-off & collection for me

https://maustinpark.com/
*
EDIT; Thurs 7th @ 14:02*
Booked up, barring 2 of the required 6 days


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> SWMBO is booking for the same site again, next month
> Thus another drop-off & collection for me
> 
> https://maustinpark.com/
> ...


She's booked for; http://www.ruddingholidaypark.co.uk/

I think the last time I was there, was in 1989, for the _ARC National Championships, _that is to say the Association of Rover Clubs
Which was mainly Land Rover clubs

The closed railway tunnel/cutting was used as part of the course, for the _Comp Safari_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Apr 2022)




----------



## figbat (13 Apr 2022)

Current situation: Sherwood Pines. A week here with a gravel sportive on Saturday. I found the Sherwood Pines bike shop yesterday during a stroll through the forest - very good place, great staff - they managed to find me a tube of chamois cream ‘out the back somewhere’ since I forgot to bring any, and they gave me a good tip for a ride today - will be heading to Clumber Park.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2022)

With regard to this;


Richard A Thackeray said:


> It's getting towards the time, when we'll be looking at taking the_ BWSOW_ out of hibernation, & ..... SWMBO doesn't really want to drive my car, as it's a manual, & she's driven autos for the past 4 years
> 
> So, the choices are;
> *1.* PX my Kodiaq for an automatic
> ...



We’ve just been to look at a vehicle, & put a deposit down
It’s certainly not new!!
‘55’ plate, but we have a 'private plate' on retention that can go on it (I'm sure it's still got time on the certificate)

Nothing too fancy, but ‘hefty’ enough to cope with the BWSOW, & has a good enough towing capacity

3.0 Turbo-Diesel
Automatic
4x4
Hopefully, we'll get it by next weekend
(seller has agreed to a full valet & 2 new front tyres)


----------



## DRHysted (16 Apr 2022)

Spent this afternoon at the storage yard checking everything over on the tin box. Everything fired up, light up, spun round, pumped, chilled, or braked as it should. Forgot to do a lighting check, so will need to do a quick pop out either tomorrow or Monday. Then she’ll be ready for the annual pilgrimage to the Scottish highlands next month (10 to 12 hour drive).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Apr 2022)

Sunday 17th

Due to the forthcoming vehicle being on a 'Flange' tow-bar, & especially given the condition of the present tow-ball, it looks like it's been buried in the Councils road-salt reserves, & to my mind not salvageable for use with a 'stabiliser hitch'
Thus I require another one

I knew I had one, it was a 'take-off' my last Land-Rover (110Td5 'Heritage'), & that whilst the body had some surface corrosion, it was infinitely better than the one fitted - curiously, the 25mm pin is perfect
https://www.towingandtrailers.com/p...73l0ARLK_epV3KjuPuVArG2Y4HditzfulgKXt_Iy6LG-0

The bracket with the 'eye-bolt' will be fitted to accept the breakaway cable (and, maybe a repaint?)
The ball on this is perfect, if requiring a degrease







It's fitted with 7-pin towing electrics (I checked)
The caravan has 13-pin system, so I had to check whether my lighting-board was functioning correctly
(despite not being used for, maybe;15 years?)
I need it, as I'll have to check the electrics, before its inaugural tow
Thus, if I know that the lighting-board functions correctly, any problems will be due to the vehicle

With an adaptor in place, to allow the 7-pin board to function with the 13-pin socket of the Kodiaq, a quick run through the legally required lighting shows that it still works!

The 'S50 RAT' plate dates back to my Discovery '50th Anniversary' & subsequent 110Td5 'Heritage'





Adaptor in-situ



I already have the _'Yin_', to its '_Yang' _(ie; 7-pin vehicle to 13-pin BWSWOW), as I used it when I borrowed my friends Defender 90, to get the caravan to the storage compound


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Apr 2022)

Sunday 17th
I received this last night, but the phone has been on 'airplane', so I didn't see it, until I returned it to 'normal' a while ago
Our storage site has been broken into & a van taken 
(an almost new Swift, it seems)


_Message to all owners. 
Please read in full as there is a lot of detail here. No need to reply please as I don’t want lots of messages.

Following the break in and theft of a caravan I wanted to let you all know what the plan is going forward. 
As an immediate action I have managed to get some of the CCTV back up and running, but not all. 

Outside of Pauls working hours I am parking farm trailers in front of the gates in an attempt to slow or deter further attacks. However this means I have to significantly restrict access hours and days and that will cause some of you problems. I can't have unrestricted hours anymore as it requires me to move trailers in and out every time people want access. 

Had the attack been at night I could have just blocked them at night, but it was day time! So access hours will be:
This weekend including Bank Holiday Monday 10am – 4pm (and absolutely no later, the entrance will be blocked off). Tuesday 9-12 but you need to call me so I can let you in and out. Wednesday and Thursday closed.

Then starting Friday 22nd the following will every week for the foreseeable future: Friday 11-3pm, Saturday 11-3pm, Sunday 11-3pm, Monday 9-11am, Tuesday 9-11am. Wednesday and Thursday closed. 
So please plan yourselves around this as I cant make exceptions. If this doesn’t work for you I understand and ofcourse wont stop you removing your caravan and finding alternative storage.

I am exploring options of having heavy duty gates made that can be shut and locked that are additional to the current gate. These would be used instead of the blocking off with trailers. But all this will depend on cost and effectiveness. I will let you know how we progress.
Most if not all owners I have spoken to want me to continue despite the recent theft. Thankyou for the support.
I don’t believe I can ever totally guarantee the safety of your caravan no matter what I do, but I can try and make it as difficult as possible for these organised gangs of thieves.

Some other suggestions from owners to consider: “Remove a wheel on single axel caravans or two on doubles. Remove the hitch”. I think good ideas and whilst inconvenient for you it would probably be the most effective way of stopping your caravan being taken … unless of course the thieves have spare wheels or remove one from another caravan. Your decision. 
Also beef up your wheel locks. I was amazed at the apparant ease with which the orange “nexus?” wheel lock was simply barred off (it was found in the grass, not cut) and the same with the hitch lock. 

If you have a tracker you should look at where it is placed. The owner of the stolen caravan found the tracker in the grass and it was just ripped out … interestingly there is a diagram on the box that shows where to instal it! 
So finding a tracker isn’t very hard! Have you considered an Apple Airtag simply hidden in the van … it has a 1 yr battery life and every time an iphone (any iphone) is near it records a signal ….£20 each! ( I use one of my motorbike).

That’s all for now_

I'm just glad, having spoken to him, that he didn't come across the scrotes
He was out, when it happened, & on arriving back. noticed the gate was open/missing
On checking CCTV, 4 masked men were seen, then they cut the cables
The elapsed time from CCTV first showing them, to him arriving home was about 20 minutes

We've had a discussion, & whilst ours is in the compound closest to the house/furthest from the road (last place they'd attempt to steal from?), as - so far - we don't take if for a week at a time, just the odd few days here & there
I'd be happy to work around him, but SWMBO doesn't agree with me, as (for example) its next outing will be a Wednesday return home

So.............. we're going to look at another site in the morning, slightly more money (but an almost £100 discount if you pay for a full year in advance, but 'Gold Standard'/palisade fencing/'24-7' manned (I think?), full CCTV/etc......


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Apr 2022)

Our storage place is also a 365 days a year campsite and holiday home site. Never had a van stolen but have had break ins . It’s got CCTV at the main entrance and palisade fencing round both storage compounds. 

However nothing is insurmountable with these scum bags. Our local to us storage site had two vans stolen a coupe of years back. Couple I know got their van back eventually, well it was found . Insurance had already paid out by then. I’ll let you guess where the police found it though. The usual places and folk whom steal them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2022)

We've been to look at the possible new compound this morning, it's further away, but "hey-ho!"
I've got to return their paperwork, & show them the requested documentation, so will probably take that in the morning

Then, maybe move the 'van on Friday morning??


----------



## DRM (18 Apr 2022)

That’s ridiculous opening hours, who on earth can pick up between 11 & 3 on a Friday when working , then be back again between 11 & 3 on a Sunday, that’s not my idea of a relaxing weekend, definitely better off moving it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We've been to look at the possible new compound this morning, it's further away, but "hey-ho!"
> I've got to return their paperwork, & show them the requested documentation, so will probably take that in the morning
> 
> Then, maybe move the 'van on Friday morning??





DRM said:


> That’s ridiculous opening hours, who on earth can pick up between 11 & 3 on a Friday when working , then be back again between 11 & 3 on a Sunday, that’s not my idea of a relaxing weekend, definitely better off moving it



I've just come back from the new site, & let them have/photocopy the paperwork they requested
Got my 'pass', & provisionally arranged to take the _BWSOW_ over on Friday AM, being there when Chris opens at 11:00
I'll have to ring him a bit later, & have a conversation


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Wiring*
> Unless things have changed a great deal, it's still a legal requirement to have an 'Audible, Or Visual Warning Device' to warn of the failure of a trailers indicator bulb


Interesting one, well to some people (maybe), I fitted a towbar to my Volvo C30 for a bike rack, bought a PF Jones manufacturer specific harness, far easier than chopping wires. Once fitted there was no audible sound, no tell tale light (although the Volvo had the symbol in the cluster) when I questioned them their claim was you had to know if a trailer indicator bulb had failed & if you had a trailer attached the system would know & if an indicator bulb had blown the normal indicator telltale would flash rapidly. I of course tested this & they were correct, just not sure if it was legal.


----------



## Alex321 (19 Apr 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Interesting one, well to some people (maybe), I fitted a towbar to my Volvo C30 for a bike rack, bought a PF Jones manufacturer specific harness, far easier than chopping wires. Once fitted there was no audible sound, no tell tale light (although the Volvo had the symbol in the cluster) when I questioned them their claim was you had to know if a trailer indicator bulb had failed & if you had a trailer attached the system would know & if an indicator bulb had blown the normal indicator telltale would flash rapidly. I of course tested this & they were correct, just not sure if it was legal.



So long as you have an audible or visual signal that it has failed, that is legal. So, yes, that was fine.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2022)

Alex321 said:


> So long as you have an audible or visual signal that it has failed, that is legal. So, yes, that was fine.



Yeah but it feels like it's proving a negative


----------



## DRM (19 Apr 2022)

The easiest towbar wiring by far was the loom for my old Td4 Freelander, attach the 12N socket to it's bracket, run the loom through a grommet on the boot floor and plug into connector, remove flasher unit and replace with heavy duty towing item, that has an extra spade connector, test on BWSOW, bingo, dash telltale for trailer flashes along with indicator light


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2022)

DRM said:


> The easiest towbar wiring by far was the loom for my old Td4 Freelander, attach the 12N socket to it's bracket, run the loom through a grommet on the boot floor and plug into connector, remove flasher unit and replace with heavy duty towing item, that has an extra spade connector, test on BWSOW, bingo, dash telltale for trailer flashes along with indicator light


My 110Td5 was already wired, but (from memory) I think there was a socket for it behind one of the rear (internal) lamp covers

Its predecessor, the 300Tdi Discovery had a socket, & likewise, the relay was changed
I think it had an extra pin, which sent the signal to the trailer tell-tale on the dash


----------



## DRM (20 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My 110Td5 was already wired, but (from memory) I think there was a socket for it behind one of the rear (internal) lamp covers
> 
> Its predecessor, the 300Tdi Discovery had a socket, & likewise, the relay was changed
> I think it had an extra pin, which sent the signal to the trailer tell-tale on the dash



Say what you like about Landies, but the fitting of towbars and wiring was an absolute doddle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2022)

It was indeed, with the days when they had a chassis!!!

The adjustable height set-up on my 110 ,with a towing ring on the spare slider




Sockets tucked up nicely out of the way, on the Discovery 300Tdi (it was a 50th Anniversary)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> With regard to this;
> 
> 
> We’ve just been to look at a vehicle, & put a deposit down
> ...



We collected it about 15:00


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've just come back from the new site, & let them have/photocopy the paperwork they requested
> Got my 'pass', & provisionally arranged to take the _BWSOW_ over on Friday AM, being there when Chris opens at 11:00
> I'll have to ring him a bit later, & have a conversation



I took it away, to the new storage (a lot further away) this morning


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2022)

The Touareg has had its tow-bar wire-brushed, & the 'reverse guard/guide' cut down
(that's to allow for a breakaway cable bracket to be fitted)

Getting the M16 bolts out was a struggle, thanks go to Amelias boyfriend, for his impact-gun







It looks a lot better now!





The 7-pin socket works fine, but we might have it rewired/replaced with a 13-pin, to allow for the charging/fridge/Al-Ko stabiliser functions
The problem is, it seems that not many companies want to just wire; 2 of the 3 I've emailed have said "_No"_
Still waiting for the 3rd

Unless I get a kit from Towsure, or someone & have a go myself
I've done a few in the past, but all were 'old-fashioned' type electrics (no fancy 'bypass' relays required)


----------



## Phaeton (22 Apr 2022)

Do PF Jones Manchester not do a kit?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The Touareg has had its tow-bar wire-brushed, & the 'reverse guard/guide' cut down
> (that's to allow for a breakaway cable bracket to be fitted)
> 
> Getting the M16 bolts out was a struggle, thanks go to Amelias boyfriend, for his impact-gun
> ...



I’ve just re-assembled it all, the ‘Pinball Wizard’ could maybe do with some treatment?

The ball has had 12 years or so, of accumulated dirt/grease cleaned off
(I got a litre bottle of Isopropyl Alcohol, for that purpose on both cars)








I also measured the 'ball-height' on this, & my Kodiaq

Kodiaq = 18 inch (detachable 'goose-neck')
Touareg = 17 inch (despite the seemingly higher ride-height)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*1.*







A35 & tear-drop
It's running on 8" wheels


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*2.*

This ERDE thinks it's bigger than it is!!* 











Volvo V50









*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The 7-pin socket works fine, but we might have it rewired/replaced with a 13-pin, to allow for the charging/fridge/Al-Ko stabiliser functions
> The problem is, it seems that not many companies want to just wire; 2 of the 3 I've emailed have said "_No"_
> Still waiting for the 3rd
> 
> ...



On that basis, I think we're going to _self-wire_ a 13-pin socket

The battery, for a permanent live, is under the front passenger seat, so that negates having to run a cable from the engine bay
I'm going to use a sensing relay, so no need for an ignition controlled live

The road-lights are operated via a 'bypass' relay, so all I'll have to do is swap-out the present 7-core cables, for the corresponding 13-cores

At the moment, there's _one fly in the ointment_, I have to find out where the present 7-core enters the body
Curiously, it appears to lead off, under the 'bumper' to the near-side, whereas the 'bypass relay' is on the off-side, with the cable approaching it from below
There's TORX screws holding the major section of the 'bumper' on (from underneath), so they've been soaked in WD40, & I'll try them tomorrow afternoon, when I get home from work

*However............*
Given that there's a few days booked for http://www.ruddingholidaypark.co.uk/ in early May, & that _'up to press_', I'm delivering it/pitching up/sorting out water & electric
SWMBO has suggested/stated that she'd go up in the Touareg, then tow it back home 
(with me, meeting them at the compound)
This is despite having never towed before - at all
(& usually on phone/laptop, in the back when I'm towing it)
I may have to take it out of storage, & give her a bit of instruction

If all I manage to do is temporarily replace the present 7-pin socket, with a 13-pin, that'll have to do for now
As stated previously, it works, but the pins are quite manky/corroded
I have the relevant adaptor, but it'd be a far better lighting connection with a new socket


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2022)

Wednesday 27th

Changed my lighting-board, & the Touareg, to 13-pin plug & socket (respectively)

The only real issue, that the Touaregs present electrical socket mounting-bracket is sized to a 7-pin set-up
Thus, the gasket is squeezed in, & allows a gap at the rear


(it’s only wired, at the moment, to the existing 7-core cable)


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On that basis, I think we're going to _self-wire_ a 13-pin socket
> 
> The battery, for a permanent live, is under the front passenger seat, so that negates having to run a cable from the engine bay
> I'm going to use a sensing relay, so no need for an ignition controlled live
> ...



My Mrs usually does all the towing. Even reversing she is not bad. Sometimes she will ask me to step in but other than that ! Better than me !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 27th
> 
> Changed my lighting-board, & the Touareg, to 13-pin plug & socket (respectively)
> 
> ...



Just ordered a split-charge relay (voltage sensing), a couple of yards of 13-core cable, the correct (socket) mounting plate, & some 'velcro tape' (to mount the alternative number-plates)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2022)

kynikos said:


> We use *velcro*
> 
> Works a treat


Some arrived today, as a roll of tape


Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just ordered a split-charge relay (voltage sensing), a couple of yards of 13-core cable, the correct (socket) mounting plate, & some 'velcro tape' (to mount the alternative number-plates



The 13-pin mounting bracket also arrived today, so it was fitted, & the (now unrequired) 7-pin socket section of the bumper-guard/hitch-guide was cut off
I also tried to wire in another 'indicator beeper', as the one that's part of the 'bypass relay' is very quiet where it is, hidden behind a trim panel
I might drill a few holes in the trim (it's behind a removable cover) to try to allow it to be heard


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2022)

Friday 29th

The Touareg made its inaugural tow earlier today
(having removed the Kodiaq number-plate, & fitting - via velcro - the new one)
Not far, but enough to know it should cope well
If anyone knows the Castleford area, we passed through the town, out over the River Aire
Along Barnsdale Road, & up _Mary Pannall_, where it accelerated from 38MPH, to 52MPH up the hill, in good order (speed limits go from 40, to 50 there)
Turning right at _Peckfield Bar_***, circumnavigating the roundabout at the old _'Boot & Shoe'_ junction****, then back to _Peckfield Bar_, & retracing our route through Castleford

It seems very weird to me, towing with an automatic








*** Where the A63 Leeds - Selby road intersects the Barnsdale Road (Castleford - HookMoor/Aberford)
**** Where the A63 joined the A1, for a short distance, before continuing east at _Selby Fork_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2022)

No problems concerning maximum towing weights/‘85% rule’ here!

‘Trucking’ magazine 
Summer issue


----------



## figbat (6 May 2022)

Might not be welcome at many caravan sites though!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2022)

I hadn’t even considered _Bernoullis Principle_, with regard to towing

https://caravanchronicles.com/guides/understanding-the-dynamics-of-towing-being-overtaken/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> My Mrs usually does all the towing. Even reversing she is not bad. Sometimes she will ask me to step in but other than that ! Better than me !


_'Up To Press_', I'm delivering it, on Friday, along with F-in-L, & we're setting it up
He's staying now
Then, again _'Up To Press_', they're de-rigging & bringing it home

Senior Management has stated that she'll bring it home, as apparantly "_What Can Be So Difficult About It?" _
She's never towed anything before, not even one of the little 5' x 4' camping trailers

All I have to do, is drive down & meet them at the storage compound


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th

_Dragged & Delivered_
Rudding Park Holiday Park
Follifoot
Harrogate

Heading up, via;
A1 > Wetherby (through the town centre/Market Place) > past Stockeld Park > Spofforth (past the Castle) > Haggs Road (to Harrogate Bypass)











Looking north-west





Leaving to come back home, via Follifoot & Wetherby (9 items)





I wonder if it really is a 'dark skies' location?
https://www.ruddingholidaypark.co.u...Gu2aNfXp4_bi5lGnssx18G4Sv5ldLtjLJXe7doq2x4MPc

One last thing!
Despite my mentioning over the past week or so, that she was intending this to be a _complete & utter novice tow_, as she set off in the Touareg (it's hopefully cured?), she asked if I was driving up to collect them on Wednesday


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 May 2022)

When you fit a high-ratio gear to the Motor-Mover...........


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _'Up To Press_', I'm delivering it, on Friday, along with F-in-L, & we're setting it up
> He's staying now
> Then, again _'Up To Press_', they're de-rigging & bringing it home
> 
> ...


As of 15:00, she's insistent on towing it home

Albeit. not a reverse of the way I took, or sent her, to get to the site; 
A1 > off at jct45 > into Wetherby (through the market-place) > Spofforth (past the Castle) > left, following signs for Pannal > right at the bypass > left towards the Park gates
She's intending traveling east along the Harrogate/Knaresborough bypass, joining the A59, then onto the A1

Dare I say, in a way, I hope she changes her mind, & lets me go up
I'd far prefer to let her tow it locally on a 'mixed' circuit, for maybe 20miles, to get the feel of it/the altered vehicle dynamics with the extra weight/etc...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2022)

I ended up heading up there

The Touareg had a (presumed) slow puncture, and may have been run around at a reduced pressure for a couple of days

I suggested heading up & towing it back, till we had the tyre checked, due to the added stresses of towing
(it’s only about 45 minutes to get there ‘solo’, in light traffic)







They only got home roughly 20 minutes before l did, despite dropping the BWSOW into the compound


Packing up, prior to hitching up


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2022)

SWMBO has booked for a 3-day stay, in a couple of week
Sat 18th - Tues 21st
They've been to this site before

https://maustinpark.com/

I may be delivering/collecting


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 May 2022)

I've received an email. regarding the insurance renewal for the BWSOW yesterday
£126.50, I'll have to remember & tell them that it's changed storage sites
(+ £!5 broker fee)

I totally forgot to inform them when we moved it!

I'll have to also ask for a premium recalculation, as the new site is CASSOA 'Gold' rated


----------



## figbat (30 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've received an email. regarding the insurance renewal for the BWSOW yesterday
> £126.50, I'll have to remember & tell them that it's changed storage sites
> 
> I totally forgot to inform them when we moved it!
> ...



Also worth reviewing the market value of your van. Mine had gone up ~£2k in a year.


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2022)

figbat said:


> Also worth reviewing the market value of your van. Mine had gone up ~£2k in a year.



It will be interesting to see if the new pricing holds or whether people go abroad again. I suspect there will be a lot of vans sat on drives not going anywhere, (although that's normal), but if they bought at the height last year they won't want to take a bath on the resale. We're looking for one, but I'm not prepared to pay the overtly inflated current prices.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 May 2022)

Towbar being fitted to wife’s new car next Friday


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jun 2022)

Why front wheel drive isn't great for caravanning from about 2.05
As for the chump at the end, with the '5th wheel caravan'


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVe9GokYD60


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Towbar being fitted to wife’s new car next Friday


It's being fitted by the same company that fitted mine; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trailers-bwsows.273070/page-4#post-6472297
They're coming to the house again
https://www.towbar2u.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've received an email. regarding the insurance renewal for the BWSOW yesterday
> £126.50, I'll have to remember & tell them that it's changed storage sites
> (+ £!5 broker fee)
> 
> ...


Renewed it yesterday afternoon, when I got home from work
It was cheaper, due to the CASSOA 'Gold' of the new site
£100.50, & £15 'brokers fee'
(I also renewed my British Cycling membership, afterwards)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> SWMBO has booked for a 3-day stay, in a couple of week
> Sat 18th - Tues 21st
> They've been to this site before
> 
> ...


With the tow-bar being fitted on Friday afternoon, to _SWMBOs_ Q3, there's the slight chance that she might decide to (at the very least) bring it home on Tuesday?
I'm not that keen to use the 'universal mirror that we have (that suffered greatly, from a good kicking, when I tried to use them on my Kodiaq), as the Q3 mirror-shells are body-coloured (red), so will probably show the marks from the rubber-straps & clamps
This type, as I tried on the Touareg




Thus, we've ordered a pair of 'EMUK' mirrors (pricey though!!)

I have a pair for the Kodiaq & they're great, not a fraction of movement from them. once set up


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2022)

Friday 9th
Circa 13:00







*Edited at; 16:26*

Quite bit of wiring to be undertaken
(not all of the ‘wrapped’ cable was used, it was cut to length)





The relays were next, for lighting, & power (ignition-controlled & permanent-lives)





Finished job
I've since sandpapered my ball'...................






*Edited; Saturday 11th @ 13:45*

The left-over wiring!
There’s almost 20 foot of it!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jun 2022)

It's not something I normally watch, as I feel it's really called the _Richard Rawlings Ego Show_, but I caught a bit of a '_Gas Monkey Garage_' & this was on
The tractor unit is a 197s Ford C900, but with a petrol engine
Then again, gasoline, to be American about it, was probably so cheap back then. pre-oil crisis
We are talking, the era of 'Muscle Cars' too

https://barnfinds.com/pure-opulence-1970-camelot-cruiser-rv/
http://classiccarsexport.com/ford/1...ny-house-by-gas-monkey-garage-no-reserve.html



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee_DQVkxIM4&list=PL4IuD9M9DedruJ1s0xuK5FLxGhw09aCZx

I like it in green; https://www.rvtravel.com/vacation-1970s-style-camelot-cruiser-auction-1017/
60+ images to look through!
Heck it even has snowmobiles under the living quarters!!


----------



## DRM (12 Jun 2022)

Looking at those C900’s you can see where Ford Europe got inspiration for the D Series.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> View attachment 648656
> 
> Looking at those C900’s you can see where Ford Europe got inspiration for the D Series.


Yes, it was a 'trans-Atlantic' design
Some were offered with a tilt-cab, other models were fixed!!
I know there was a C750, & possibly other models too?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> With the tow-bar being fitted on Friday afternoon, to _SWMBOs_ Q3, there's the slight chance that she might decide to (at the very least) bring it home on Tuesday?
> I'm not that keen to use the 'universal mirror that we have (that suffered greatly, from a good kicking, when I tried to use them on my Kodiaq), as the Q3 mirror-shells are body-coloured (red), so will probably show the marks from the rubber-straps & clamps
> This type, as I tried on the Touareg
> View attachment 648126
> ...


They were here when l got home from work

Curiously, they’re a _‘peek-a-boo’_ type, with the mirror mounted side-repeater being seen through them

The arms will be cut appropriately when the ‘BWSOW’ is first hitched up


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2022)

Friday 17th
Been over & roughly set up the mirrors/cut the arms to a more appropriate length
Final position adjustment will be when the outfit is moved out of its bay, & in a straight line






According to f-in-l, it was pointless having bought a pair (of Emuks) for the Audi, as mine would fit it without any problems
I did consider letting him try to fit them
(mine have the red wire on them)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2022)

Sa


Richard A Thackeray said:


> SWMBO has booked for a 3-day stay, in a couple of week
> Sat 18th - Tues 21st
> They've been to this site before
> 
> ...


She's taken it with f-in-law
Daughter followed on in her own car, so she can come home, when she wants
They've got to the site, but it sounded very noisy & argumentative in background, as they couldn't reverse onto the pitch
(it's a fairly open site too)
I guess it will be my fault that they can't 







(it seems they're going to use the motor-mover)


----------



## DRHysted (18 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sa
> 
> She taken it with f-in-law
> Daughter followed on in her own car, so she can come home, when she wants
> ...



Ahh the motor mover, reducer of many an argument.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2022)

DRHysted said:


> Ahh the motor mover, reducer of many an argument.


Barring the 'struggle' to over-centre it, so it's on the tyres!


----------



## DRHysted (18 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Barring the 'struggle' to over-centre it, so it's on the tyres!



Mines easy, I just use the cordless with a corner steady adapter to wind it on the tyres.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2022)

DRHysted said:


> Mines easy, I just use the cordless with a corner steady adapter to wind it on the tyres.


This one is more like a highly sprung equivalent of a chain-stay dynamo

I think l’d need an impact-gun to move this one!


----------



## figbat (19 Jun 2022)

I use a telescopic extending wheel brace (although it isn’t that difficult).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> I use a telescopic extending wheel brace (although it isn’t that difficult).


I have done in the past, you just have to get the position correct or it jams on the ground

With that in mind, I keep meaning to, but haven't, put a ratchet in there, from one of my socket sets (& a spare socket) so it can't


----------



## figbat (19 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have done in the past, you just have to get the position correct or it jams on the ground
> 
> With that in mind, I keep meaning to, but haven't, put a ratchet in there, from one of my socket sets (& a spare socket) so it can't



Mine takes 180° to engage, so I start with the handle around 9 o’clock and it finishes around 3 o’clock.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> Mine takes 180° to engage, so I start with the handle around 9 o’clock and it finishes around 3 o’clock.


It's my fault, in a way, as i keep forgetting to take the 'breaker bar' (or the ratchet) and socket, & having to use the same small took that is used for the Alko wheel-lock
This type; https://www.al-ko-secure.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2022)

Sunday 19th


Just been to Wandahome (by FerryBridge services/jct 33 - M62)
This Buccaneer looked nice in _definitely not white_






It does,however, come at a not insignificant cost!!


----------



## DRHysted (19 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 19th
> 
> 
> Just been to Wandahome (by FerryBridge services/jct 33 - M62)
> ...



The Buccaneer range is on my lottery list, have to change the car as well!!


----------



## DRM (19 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 19th
> 
> 
> Just been to Wandahome (by FerryBridge services/jct 33 - M62)
> ...



What! £46,000 for a twin axle Elddis that’s ridiculous


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> What! £46,000 for a twin axle Elddis that’s ridiculous



You can get a static for that


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2022)

DRHysted said:


> The Buccaneer range is on my lottery list, have to change the car as well!!


It's a heavy (& wide) beastie
MTPLW; 1990kg

https://elddis.co.uk/models/buccaneer-barracuda

My Kodiaq is officially/legally rated at 2000kg/2 tons
The briefly owned Touareg was cleared for 3500kg!! (3.0Tdi V6, with 370Ib/ft of torque), which would probably have played with it?!


----------



## DRM (20 Jun 2022)

To keep at the recommended 85% of tow vehicles kerb weight you need a vehicle with a kerb weight of 2341 kg, surely at £2 per liter these days for diesel the market for such a thing is going to become very limited, always makes me chuckle when manufacturers say a model can tow 3500 kg, Land Rover made the claim of 4000kg, but with the caveat of having air or an electric brake system on the trailer, and you were to set off in low range to get the whole lot moving, the current test iirc is the ability to move off on a slope, with no regard for the state of the clutch, or auto box and it’s atf afterwards


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sa
> 
> She's taken it with f-in-law
> Daughter followed on in her own car, so she can come home, when she wants
> ...



Forgot!!
(Saturday)
They had to ring again because they couldn't unhitch
Despite f-in-law having had caravans & watching me everytime I unhitch, they couldn't separate the 2............
It seems that, on suggesting things to them, that they'd not lifted the handle to disengage the 'lock'/'wedge' that keeps hitch on the ball


Plus..........
(this morning)
I had a call, as they couldn't plus the 13-pin plug in
It had done the 'twist-trick' to a certain extent, where nothing aligns
I didn't tell them that I have the (little green) alignment tool, but it was in my Kodiaq
(I put it in the 'van, when I met them at the storage yard)

They didn't want to manoeuvre it, but it would have been very awkward from where she pulled up, so it was motor-mover............... which to my eyes seemed a lot longer way of doing it


----------



## GilesM (21 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Forgot!!
> (Saturday)
> They had to ring again because they couldn't unhitch
> Despite f-in-law having had caravans & watching me everytime I unhitch, they couldn't separate the 2............
> ...


I won't make any comments, I will be the first time caravaner on 8th July, atleast I don't need a motor mover on 450kg van, will need to practice my trailer reversing.


----------



## DRHysted (21 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Plus..........
> (this morning)
> I had a call, as they couldn't plus the 13-pin plug in
> It had done the 'twist-trick' to a certain extent, where nothing aligns
> ...


I’ve been lucky so far with the plug, however I do always store the cable in the green fitting.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2022)

DRHysted said:


> I’ve been lucky so far with the plug, however I do always store the cable in the green fitting.



I always try to leave dangling free, but under the fabric hitch-cover, then it's normally fine
However f-in-l invariably inserts it into the storage hole on a-frame moulding, presumably twisting it to do so?


This is interesting; https://caravanchronicles.com/guides/the-13-pin-plug-puzzle/


----------



## GilesM (22 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I always try to leave dangling free, but under the fabric hitch-cover, then it's normally is fine
> However f-in-l invariably inserts it into the storage hole on a-frame moulding, presumably twisting it to do so?
> 
> 
> This is interesting; https://caravanchronicles.com/guides/the-13-pin-plug-puzzle/



Have been looking at different sites for useful caravan stuff, didn't expect to find anything here, but that's very helpful, and I now know about Caravan Chronicles. Thanks


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jun 2022)

DRHysted said:


> I’ve been lucky so far with the plug, however I do always store the cable in the green fitting.


When we bought it, from ‘Wandahome’, the salesman couldn’t engage it into the ('7 - 13') adapter that l used, so had to ‘little green tool’ it into position
That was because we got it before the tow-bar was fitted to my Kodiaq, & a friend let me use his Defender 90 to bring it home (which is on 7-pin electrics)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> To keep at the recommended 85% of tow vehicles kerb weight you need a vehicle with a kerb weight of 2341 kg, surely at £2 per liter these days for diesel the market for such a thing is going to become very limited, always makes me chuckle when manufacturers say a model can tow 3500 kg, Land Rover made the claim of 4000kg, but with the caveat of having air or an electric brake system on the trailer, and you were to set off in low range to get the whole lot moving, the current test iirc is the ability to move off on a slope, with no regard for the state of the clutch, or auto box and it’s atf afterwards


I looked briefly at 4000kg running, & the braking requirements for that, & that a ring-hitch is needed (also dealt with)
If you were to start in low-range, due to terrain, on a Defencer, it will run to circa 45MPH, in 5th, at about 4000RPM
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trailers-bwsows.273070/page-5#post-6475354

I used to see air-braked 90s, at Pontefract Racecourse; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trailers-bwsows.273070/page-6#post-6482404


----------



## DRM (25 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I looked briefly at 4000kg running, & the braking requirements for that, & that a ring-hitch is needed (also dealt with)
> If you were to start in low-range, due to terrain, on a Defencer, it will run to circa 45MPH, in 5th, at about 4000RPM
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trailers-bwsows.273070/page-5#post-6475354
> 
> I used to see air-braked 90s, at Pontefract Racecourse; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trailers-bwsows.273070/page-6#post-6482404



I’d forgot about the ring hitch, but Land Rover did produce a manual that explained the correct technique to change from low to high range on the move, and the requirements for towing heavy loads


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> I’d forgot about the ring hitch, but Land Rover did produce a manual that explained the correct technique to change from low to high range on the move, and the requirements for towing heavy loads


I believe the 'low to high' transfer is covered in the Sheppard book, I'll look later


----------



## DRM (26 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I believe the 'low to high' transfer is covered in the Sheppard book, I'll look later



Yes it is, that’s were I saw/read it, a very good book for all things to do with the use of 4x4 vehicles


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> I’d forgot about the ring hitch, but Land Rover did produce a manual that explained the correct technique to change from low to high range on the move, and the requirements for towing heavy loads



The page in question
Presumably it will work for other manufacturers that use a manually changed high/low transfer box?







And the overlaps


----------



## chris667 (27 Jun 2022)

I sold my campervan which I'd owned for 14 years in the spring. 

Best decision I've ever made. I thought I'd really miss it, but the extra time/hassle of driving anywhere interesting spoils it now.

I've bought an £850 Vauxhall Agila. 70,000 miles, a bit rubbish but enough space for me, Mrs667, our dog and camping stuff.

Of course, I'm a cyclist and most of my transport is by bike these days. But it's nice to have the option of a car.

Need a towbar for it though. I had one a few years ago and it was surprisingly good at towing.


----------



## figbat (27 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The page in question
> Presumably it will work for other manufacturers that use a manually changed high/low transfer box?
> 
> View attachment 650689
> ...



I love that the illustration shows that you would be doing such transmission manoeuvres in Oxford shoes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> I love that the illustration shows that you would be doing such transmission manoeuvres in Oxford shoes.


Surely it ought to be Brogues??
Then again, Tom Sheppard was such a dapper chap!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Surely it ought to be Brogues??
> Then again, Tom Sheppard was such a dapper chap!


Coincidentally, I was watching an old episode of a series from 2014, called _'For The Love Of Cars_', presented by Philip Glenister (spelling?? - the _Life On Mars_, Quattro driver)
Tom Sheppard was in a segment with him, at Honister Slate Quarry, & lots of old photographs of him in Libya, etc... were shown


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2022)

Tuesday 28th

We went over to the yard this morning to put some things in it

I was quite taken with this _LWSOW_ opposite






I'm not sure I'd want to tow it, even at its low weight, with a FIAT 500; https://adria.co.uk/caravans/action/

https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=mvk9xbsMppd&brand=0


----------



## DRHysted (2 Jul 2022)

This has just pulled into the transport yard across the road, do you think they’d notice if I just borrowed it for a couple of years?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2022)

@DRHysted 

Depends on how much they intend using it


----------



## figbat (2 Jul 2022)

DRHysted said:


> This has just pulled into the transport yard across the road, do you think they’d notice if I just borrowed it for a couple of years?



Have you got a Scania to pull it?!


----------



## DRM (2 Jul 2022)

figbat said:


> Have you got a Scania to pull it?!



Doesn't need owt that big, Just a Transit Tipper (double cab) and some lucky heather to sell


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2022)

Oops!!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-62027702


----------



## figbat (3 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oops!!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-62027702



A common question on caravan fora is “can I stand on the roof to clean my caravan?” to which many answer “good God no! You’ll surely crush it like a paper bag!”. This perhaps offers some confidence that it’s OK.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2022)

Some manufacturers now claim roof structure is strong enough

Surely that image is _worth its weight in Hyundias_ to the manufacturer?
Nothing on the FB page yet, maybe tomorrow?; https://www.facebook.com/glossopcaravans


----------



## DRM (4 Jul 2022)

If it’s a Coachman they are very strong with regard to the structure, but I wouldn’t stand on it, iirc Polar Caravans used to have an advert with a Volvo 144 on the roof


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2022)

DRM said:


> If it’s a Coachman they are very strong with regard to the structure, but I wouldn’t stand on it, iirc Polar Caravans used to have an advert with a Volvo 144 on the roof


I wouldn't want to try our Coachman either, despite what it states in the handbook!
Elddis Affinity, by the look of it with the added roof-load


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2022)

figbat said:


> Have you got a Scania to pull it?!





DRM said:


> Doesn't need owt that big, Just a Transit Tipper (double cab) and some lucky heather to sell



On Monday, I saw, on the M62, a Citroen Picasso (one of the 'push me - pull you' shapes) towing a twin-axle 'van
It'd certainly be on, or over the limit, & probably a _'tail wagging the dog' _waiting to happen


----------



## kynikos (5 Jul 2022)

Over the limit, you say...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2022)

kynikos said:


> Over the limit, you say...


I much prefer to see the old Fodens/ERFs/etc… of the showmen, with a ‘wagon & 2 drags’


----------



## DRM (5 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On Monday, I saw, on the M62, a Citroen Picasso (one of the 'push me - pull you' shapes) towing a twin-axle 'van
> It'd certainly be on, or over the limit, & probably a _'tail wagging the dog' _waiting to happen



It would be well over the recommended towing limit, rather them then me


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2022)

@DRM 
I'm not reading anything into this, but immediately in front of it, was a Ford Transit pick-up, with 'pinch-board's on it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2022)

Now that's a caravan!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I much prefer to see the old Fodens/ERFs/etc… of the showmen, with a ‘wagon & 2 drags’


Eg;


----------



## DRM (6 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Now that's a caravan!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 651631



Showman’s trailer I wonder if it’s one of those where the sides slide out


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2022)

Re; _Top Gear _(on Dave, from Nov 2021)
Electric cars & light-weight caravans

The site was at Berwick-upon-Tweed, the old (early 1600s) bridge, that carried _The Great North Road_, into the town, & the Royal Border Bridge (rail) could be seen in the background
We've not stayed at that site (at Spittal), but have been on East Ord, about a mile to the west


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Re; _Top Gear _(on Dave, from Nov 2021)
> Electric cars & light-weight caravans



The Audi had ‘mirror-cams’
How do ‘extension-mirrors’ attach to those?
Unless EMUK, decide to manufacture a specific mount?
As we have for the Kodiaq, & Q3

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trailers-bwsows.273070/page-3#post-6458768


----------



## GilesM (26 Jul 2022)

Picked up our first caravan a couple of weeks ago, really impressed, I have never towed anything before, but it was no problem, the power and weight of the defender made things very easy. Impressed that the caravan is fitted with snow tyres, should make the winter trips more fun.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2022)

@GilesM 
That's what Flintoff used in the Top Gear, I mention in 'the last but one' posting above


----------



## GilesM (27 Jul 2022)

View attachment 654483



Richard A Thackeray said:


> @GilesM
> That's what Flintoff used in the Top Gear, I mention in 'the last but one' posting above



The caravan that was actually used in the Top Gear show was in the showroom when I collected mine, it was complete with a life size Flintoff cardboard cut out. We also looked at the Barefoot caravan, but we decided the small teardrop was what we really wanted.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Aug 2022)

There were a couple of_ 5th wheel_ 90’s at Pontefract Racecourse on Wednesday, for the meeting

They were stood alongside Park Road (jct32/M62 - Pontefract road)
Like these, but newer (‘Puma’ models)
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trailers-bwsows.273070/page-6#post-6482404


----------



## Phaeton (6 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And this was onsite at https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/


Didn't know they had a caravan park, does that go down well? We got some funny looks when we turned up in our buggy & parked across the road.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Aug 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Didn't know they had a caravan park, does that go down well? We got some funny looks when we turned up in our buggy & parked across the road.



Yes, you book directly, details on website
It’s accessed up the gravel track, as you enter the car-park gates
https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/camping/

It’s going to be the ‘bike & rock/blues’ festival area, on Sat 13/Sun 14, as far as l know


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Aug 2022)

Wife booked to return to Sunnyview, just west of Doncaster, for Fri 19th/Sat20th
I believe that her & f-in-law are taking the_ BWSOW_ down with the Q3?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wife booked to return to Sunnyview, just west of Doncaster, for Fri 19th/Sat20th
> I believe that her & f-in-law are taking the_ BWSOW_ down with the Q3?



Change of plans
I’m now, so l’m told, picking f-in-l up, collecting the 'van from the compound (l finish at 14:00)
Then taking it down to the site, pitching up with him
Then she’s driving down, to a fully prepped _BWSOW_


However, that is primarily due to the compound locking up at 17:00, & she’ll probably not lock the office up till 16:30

My plan was to just go over about 16:30, take it out with my Kodiaq, then wait on access road until she arrived, then hitch it onto her Q3
Now we’ll both be enjoying the A1 queues, just south of FerryBridge, as it goes from 3 lanes to 2, before Darrington


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2022)

Friday 19th

With regard to the above post & SunnyView, it’s there & l’m home now (including a little '_interface with the ground_' at ASDA - New Edlingotn)
I think l saw _SWMBO_ on the A1, just north of Wentbridge Viaduct, on her way down


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2022)

_Silver Bullet Caravans_
Made to order, or were;

http://www.retrosellers.com/features405.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Aug 2022)

_SWMBO_ has booked to go here, for (I think), 5 nights in mid-September
It's not far off the A1, at jct 50; the A61 towards Thirsk

https://www.pitchup.com/en-us/campsites/England/North_East/North_Yorkshire/Ripon/venus_campsite/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2022)

For the 5th wheel caravan, in your life
This looks great fun

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255715314393?hash=item3b89d20ad9:g:jxYAAOSw9OpjGQgN


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2022)

Saturday 17th


Richard A Thackeray said:


> _SWMBO_ has booked to go here, for (I think), 5 nights in mid-September
> It's not far off the A1, at jct 50; the A61 towards Thirsk
> 
> https://www.pitchup.com/en-us/campsites/England/North_East/North_Yorkshire/Ripon/venus_campsite/


We went over to the compound this morning, l met them there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2022)

Wednesday 21st

I’ve just had a phone-call, stating “_the jockey wheel’s broken!_”
Now what that implies, l’m not sure?

Whether it’s due to a previously unseen crack, etc..?
I suspect that it’s due to using the damned motor-mover to position it, & too much drag on it(?)
Maybe it’s the wheel that’s broken away?


Photos to follow when l either have to go up, or meet them at the compound


----------



## figbat (21 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 21st
> 
> I’ve just had a phone-call, stating “_the jockey wheel’s broken!_”
> Now what that implies, l’m not sure?
> ...



Whatever it is it's generally a quick and easy fix. You can replace just the wheel or replace the whole jacking unit (which is what I did when the solid tyre of the old one essentially fell apart). I can't imagine the motor mover will be a big issue - whether the van is being positioned by hand or by mover makes no difference to the jockey wheel, other than perhaps that you may tend to move it further by mover than by hand. The tyres do wear after a while through pivoting, especially on firm ground. The jury's out as to whether a pneumatic tyre is better than a solid one or not - I went for a replacement solid-tyred wheel as I know it won't puncture or deflate and ride comfort just isn't a problem!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2022)

Drove up to Thirsk, with BIG trolley-jack (20” lift/3 ton capacity)
Daughter came up for ride

On arrival, l saw this





It seems that whilst preparing to hitch, that for whatever reason, the clamp had slipped/been undone

Thankfully there was enough clearance to get the jack onto the A-Frame, & lift

The jockey-wheel had jammed in the ‘reversing’ location
Attempts to free it seemed to have unwound the handle from the main-shaft
A clobber with a hammer freed it

It then screwed together nicely

I said l’d take it back, in case of any issues at the compound (then it’d be my fault)






The caravan site has an awkwardly positioned entrance, with only (seemingly) a partial drop-kerb, no drive to it

A nice steady drag back down the A1 to HookMoor, then a section of the M1 saw up back
No issues on unhitching, it didn’t collapse, barring the BWSOW opposite standing proud of the others by about 18inch making it a multi-manoeuvre shuffle to get in

I’m glad that the compound is a gravel/road-planings surface, as the tyre-scrub going from lock to lock, whilst manoeuvring (with Van opposite) would have had me squirming, as much as the tyres, if it had been concrete/tarmac

Oh!, & the BIG jack
Damned heavy too!!!
This was my Land Rover jack!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2022)

Wednesday 21st


On arrival at the compound, due to other users being there, we had to go up a different row to loop round to our allotted spot
I saw this, a mid 60s survivor?


----------



## DRM (21 Sep 2022)

A Cheltenham Gazelle if I’m not mistaken, they were quite posh BITD, full plastic body that shouldn’t leak in,there was a company refurbing them with modern equipment, water heaters, blown air heating etc, but the pinnacle was a Carlight, they would actually refurb their old models at the factory for you. They were very expensive new.
http://www.carlightownersclub.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2022)

@DRM 

Thanks


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2022)

SWMBO & her dad, are going (back) here, in a couple of weeks, for (I think) Sat - Wed?
https://maustinpark.com/

I presume they'll be taking it themselves?
This area is inundated with Red Kites, as apparantly they breed (to the south) just over the River Wharfe, in the Harewood estate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2022)

With reference to the post directly above this, & the site referred to

Joanne’s sent me this photograph, to try & identify a _ ‘SWSOW’ _on the site








It appears, looking at the wheelarches to be one of these 
Quite cheap too, but they are half-sized!!!
Very light too!! (750kg, for the posher model)
https://www.go-pods.co.uk/general-information


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> With reference to the post directly above this, & the site referred to
> 
> Joanne’s sent me this photograph, to try & identify a _ ‘SWSOW’ _on the site
> 
> ...


This was one of the vans, in the recent edition of _Top Gear,_ where they were in Northumberland
It was choice of the loudmouth Lancastrian
(not Flintoff, I like most of his tv output)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2022)

Did anyone see _George Clarkes Amazing Spaces_ last night, & the VW T4 'crew-cab pick-up' that had another T4 (van) adapted to make a 5th wheel caravan?
It looked damned good!!
(the crew-cab, even had stainless steel 'twin stacks'!!)

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/george-clarkes-amazing-spaces/on-demand/72498-006







https://www.facebook.com/luziferstravels/


----------



## Jameshow (26 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Did anyone see _George Clarkes Amazing Spaces_ last night, & the VW T4 'crew-cab pick-up' that had another T4 (van) adapted to make a 5th wheel caravan?
> It looked damned good!!
> (the crew-cab, even had stainless steel 'twin stacks'!!)
> 
> ...



That looks weird. Hardly gives more space than a typical t4 and limits you to 60mph not that a t4 can go much faster!! (T5.1 owner here!)🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> That looks weird. Hardly gives more space than a typical t4 and limits you to 60mph not that a t4 can go much faster!! (T5.1 owner here!)🤣🤣🤣


There’s a childrens bed over the ‘front seat’ area


----------



## GilesM (27 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Did anyone see _George Clarkes Amazing Spaces_ last night, & the VW T4 'crew-cab pick-up' that had another T4 (van) adapted to make a 5th wheel caravan?
> It looked damned good!!
> (the crew-cab, even had stainless steel 'twin stacks'!!)
> 
> ...



Looks cool, I will need to watch it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2022)

Thursday 27th

One of the wheel-clamps hadn’t been fitted, upon Joannes return yesterday, they couldn't be bothered to 
_'jiggle it about_' to line up the wheel-spokes appropriately, so l’ve driven straight over from work to refit it
All 4 legs just off the ground, & a slight twisting/pushing on the a-frame saw it lined up for correct fitting







It’s one of the Al-Ko models





I need a new ‘yellow thread cap’, as it’s got chewed up


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2022)

Thursday 27th


It might scrub up well?!


----------



## GilesM (28 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thursday 27th
> 
> One of them hadn’t been fitted, upon Joannes return yesterday, so l’ve driven straight over from work to refit it
> All 4 legs just off the ground, & a slight twisting/pushing on the a-frame saw it lined up for correct fitting
> ...



We were looking at the Coachman vans recently at the Motorhome and caravan show, currently no plans for a bigger van, but we were impressed, really well finished inside.


----------



## DRM (28 Oct 2022)

GilesM said:


> We were looking at the Coachman vans recently at the Motorhome and caravan show, currently no plans for a bigger van, but we were impressed, really well finished inside.



You won’t go wrong with a Coachman, they are very, very well built and tow nicely


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

*Question *

Given the amount of trucks that have (due to legislation, l assume) side marker-lights, that double as side repeater indicators, has anyone retro-fitted them to their caravan?

I'm considering just that for our '_BWSOW_', & replacing the side-markers with dual-function units

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Question *
> 
> Given the amount of trucks that have (due to legislation, l assume) side marker-lights, that double as side repeater indicators, has anyone retro-fitted them to their caravan?
> 
> ...



Don't know... 

Do you have an amber light on the back since it's pulled by only 150bhp 4x4!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Don't know...
> 
> Do you have an amber light on the back since it's pulled by only 150bhp 4x4!!!


Just two red lights. but there is an amber pair that alternatively turn on & off, as the direction of travel deviates from the main route


----------



## DRM (30 Oct 2022)

I’ve never seen repeater indicators on an HGV trailer, having them on the tractor unit is only like having them on your car, in the front wings or the door mirrors


----------



## figbat (30 Oct 2022)

DRM said:


> I’ve never seen repeater indicators on an HGV trailer, having them on the tractor unit is only like having them on your car, in the front wings or the door mirrors



Agreed. Never seen side repeaters on a HGV trailer. Side markers, yes, as found on caravans as well as the white/red corner markers.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just two red lights. but there is an amber pair that alternatively turn on & off, as the direction of travel deviates from the main route



I pulled a 1300kg caravan prob overweight with a 1.8tdci ford focus. Now that did need a slow vehicle beacon coming up the m62 into Yorkshire!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

DRM said:


> I’ve never seen repeater indicators on an HGV trailer, having them on the tractor unit is only like having them on your car, in the front wings or the door mirrors



You’ll see quite a few nowadays, the (orange) side-markers on the trailers, or on larger capacity/weight rigids, have 2 ‘feed’ wires
*
EDIT @ 23:06*
Eg; https://www.bowerspartsonline.co.uk...ined-led-side-markerindicator-lamplight-ft080


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2022)

I need another trailer, well I've told SWMBO that I need one

Sadly, I can't justify another Ifor-Williams, even to myself, & I'm not sure I need one that big anymore
Quite frankly, it was a pain to store too, as things were stored in it, & I had to empty it to use it (nternally, it was 6' 6" x 4')
So, something around the 5' x 4' (or 5' x 3' ) would probably be fine

I'm thinking of asking if I can go & see this, at the weekend, as it's only at York
https://www.gumtree.com/p/car-part-accessories/tipping-trailer-for-sale-galvanised-steel/1445799244


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Question *
> 
> Given the amount of trucks that have (due to legislation, l assume) side marker-lights, that double as side repeater indicators, has anyone retro-fitted them to their caravan?
> 
> ...


Given that I asked the question, has anyone spotted any whilst driving? (particularly on the motoways)


----------



## DRHysted (16 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Given that I asked the question, has anyone spotted any whilst driving? (particularly on the motoways)



I’ve not seen any whilst driving, but have loaded some at work.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2022)

Thursday 17th

I was at _Indespension_ in Hunslet (Leeds) this morning






I was looking at one of these, in the rain
https://indespension.co.uk/daxara-148


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2022)

That's an unusual towcar


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co-NRcJ_NmI


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2022)

I wasn’t sure whether to put this in the '_SUV Owners Club' t_hread, or in this one
Given that it has a ‘5th Wheel’, here seems logical (or the '_Classic Trucks & Wagons'_ thread?!), it'd certainly look interesting with a 5th wheel caravan, if not as practical as the adapted 110 pick-ups, & Crew-Cabs

This was Land-Rovers own vehicle, unlike some, it seems that it was a 6x4, with a drive-less trailing axle (6x6 was offered by some approved conversion companies, like Sandringham, with the Hotspur
(Carmichael produced a 6x4 Range Rover, with 6x6 on request)

I've seen one in the past, I doubt it was this one, as it was in the mid 2000s
Note also the air-brakes, denoting a towing capacity of over 3.5 tons







It would be interesting as a 6x6, & those Avon Tred-Lite tyres would give the Turbo-Diesel of the day a bit of a workout, normally it's a very specialised tyre, seen in such applications as the Argo-Cat
(the Tdi didn't come to the market until 1990)

There's a substantial off-set too, to help preserve some steering lock
The removable platform too, is something I've seen elsewhere







It features in James Taylors heritage/specials monthly feature, in this issue of_ 'LRM'_




*EDIT @ 09:25 *
I've been over the demonstration bridge a few times, these are scanned prints, from The Great Yorkshire Show
('survivors' from a 5th year school trip, looking at the registration)











Nene Overland used to sell (they may still do?) 5th wheel campers, & do the necessary conversions


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2022)

Monday 21st

Just been over to the compound, to take the battery out, and bring sleeping-bags home
Most of the cushions are removed/stood-up/relocated to let a bit of air circulate





I also have a few of the moisture traps to go in it
I forgot to take them though

The right handed, had been in the Kodiaq for about 5 months, & done its job admirably 



Oh!, & a caravan opposite was on winter wheels, so that set a thought running
I’d possibly consider putting it on axle-stands instead to take some pressure off the suspension elastomers?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I need another trailer, well I've told SWMBO that I need one
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of asking if I can go & see this, at the weekend, as it's only at York
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/car-part-accessories/tipping-trailer-for-sale-galvanised-steel/1445799244


I haven't been in touch yet, but it's still listed as for sale
I'm day-off on Saturday, so there's still chance


----------



## Jameshow (27 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Monday 21st
> 
> Just been over to the compound, to take the battery out, and bring sleeping-bags home
> Most of the cushions are removed/stood-up/relocated to let a bit of air circulate
> ...



Do you want some winter wheels? 

I have a spare pair? 

Unless yours is a twin?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Do you want some winter wheels?
> 
> I have a spare pair?
> 
> Unless yours is a twin?




A kind offer, Thankyou
I’ll ask f-in-law, he was the first to mention them
Let me know a price, please
it’s a single axle


----------



## Jameshow (28 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A kind offer, Thankyou
> I’ll ask f-in-law, he was the first to mention them
> Let me know a price, please
> it’s a single axle



Let me check I've not thrown them out which would be unlike me pic to follow!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I need another trailer, well I've told SWMBO that I need one
> 
> I'm thinking of asking if I can go & see this, at the weekend, as it's only at York
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/car-part-accessories/tipping-trailer-for-sale-galvanised-steel/1445799244





Richard A Thackeray said:


> I haven't been in touch yet, but it's still listed as for sale
> I'm day-off on Saturday, so there's still chance



Damn!!
It's my own fault, it's not listed anymore
It was a nice size too (5 x 3)


----------



## Jameshow (29 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Let me check I've not thrown them out which would be unlike me pic to follow!


Sorry for the delay my phone been playing up uploading pics.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2022)

@Jameshow 
PM me a price, I'll ask f-in-law


----------



## Jameshow (29 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Damn!!
> It's my own fault, it's not listed anymore
> It was a nice size too (5 x 3)


I have a 4x3 galvanised trailer I wouldn't mind swapping for a large trailer axle you might have? !!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2022)

@Jameshow 
Sorry, don't have anything like that


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2022)

@Jameshow 
Thankyou for the winter-wheels this morning


I'm not sure if_ f-in-l _will want to repaint them? (leaving that to him)
I'l also have to enquire with storage site, what they say about them (as it'd mean no wheelclamps!!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm not sure if_ f-in-l _will want to repaint them? (leaving that to him)
> I'l also have to enquire with storage site, what they say about them (as it'd mean no wheelclamps!!)


The person on-site, in the porta-cabin tells me _"No"_, as security (clamps) are required 
Thankyou anyway, @Jameshow, I can get them back to you, if you wish?
I went down this morning, & 'put it on blocks' to take some weight off the suspension (& tyres) for a couple of months





I'll go down & check it, on my next day-off


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Dec 2022)

https://www.motor1.com/news/528934/camelot-cruiser-motorhome-for-sale/


----------



## DRHysted (14 Dec 2022)

Currently on a learning break. 
Having a week away in Devon. On arrival we found out that the sites water was frozen except the tap used to rinse the chemical waste. 

The sites EHU is metered, the £2 I put in ran the heater for 3 hours, so next morning the solar panels went out (they’re struggling but just about managing, 200watt panels are producing 5watts). 

The sites only working shower has so little power it couldn’t get the shampoo out of my hair (currently about a grade 4 crew cut). 

My gas froze Saturday night and Sunday night, Luckily I found a country store with everything thing and have converted to propane (thankfully this means we can now use the units shower).

I’m treating this as a learning experience, and am waiting to see what happens next. Strangely our water hasn’t frozen which surprises me as I forgot to bring its thermal case, so it’s open to the elements. Didn’t bring the genny as I didn’t think I’d need it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The person on-site, in the porta-cabin tells me _"No"_, as security (clamps) are required
> Thankyou anyway, @Jameshow, I can get them back to you, if you wish?
> I went down this morning, & 'put it on blocks' to take some weight off the suspension (& tyres) for a couple of months
> 
> ...


All good yesterday, no movement - or 'settling'

I couldn't open the front locker though, as the locks were frozen


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2023)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thursday 27th
> 
> One of the wheel-clamps hadn’t been fitted, upon Joannes return yesterday, they couldn't be bothered to
> _'jiggle it about_' to line up the wheel-spokes appropriately, so l’ve driven straight over from work to refit it
> ...


Tuesday 3rd

I forgot about this till recently, & was looking online for one, as l presumed the nearest dealer ('_Wandahome_’, at FerryBridge) would be dear
Online prices seemed to average about £5
Even Al-Ko themselves were £8 for 3
(& PayPal only, which l don’t have)

So, daughter & l had a trip to '_Wandahome_’ this morning, amongst other tasks

£1.95 each!!
Thus, l treated myself & bought 2


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2023)

Tuesday 3rd

After casting an eye over our _BWSOW_ in the compound, as well as dropping in the Al-Ko plugs mentioned in the previous posting, l spotted this ‘van as we left

That must take some faffing about with, to get both wheels in the correct position, to insert both locks
My wife detests doing just one!







*EDIT @ 11:56*
The ‘van must be jacked up, to clear one wheel at a time, from the ground, so each wheel can then be rotated to the correct position??
It's the only logical ('guarantee-able') way I can think of


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2023)

Tuesday 3rd

With regard to our visit to_ Wandahome_ this morning

There was one of these (I'm sure it was this) inside, with a* SOLD* sign on it
It's a fair old price!!

https://www.wandahome.co.uk/products/details/2022-coachman-lusso-2-d.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2023)

Negotiating at the moment to buy a trailer
The owner is on the northern side of Barnsley
5’ x 3’ (1/2 ton capacity)
galvanised construction
10” wheels (rather that the silly 8”)

Hope to go & look on Saturday AM


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (Friday at 21:59)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Negotiating at the moment to buy a trailer
> The owner is on the northern side of Barnsley
> 5’ x 3’ (1/2 ton capacity)
> galvanised construction
> ...


Have offered to ‘be on his doorstep’ in the morning by 09:00
That was sent at 10:30, still no response


Curiously, _SWMBO_ told me that she was expecting to go & buy one ‘off a forecourt’ for about £300 
Whether by that she means new, l’m not sure??

That won’t even buy a Towsure, or Halfords, 4’ x 3’ mini-trailer
https://www.towsure.com/towbars-towing-and-trailers/camping-trailers-for-leisure-domestic-utility

Should l take her to Indespension, in Leeds, to look at the Daxara range?
https://indespension.co.uk/trailers/new-trailers/camping-leisure-trailers/trailers?brand=5460


----------



## Jameshow (Friday at 22:19)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Have offered to ‘be on his doorstep’ in the morning by 09:00
> That was sent at 10:30, still no response
> 
> 
> ...



£500 ouch!!

I'd get a daxara with decent sized wheels!

How about a new 6x4 trailer?? Not much more than the 4x3 about despite being double the size??

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23458990...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (Friday at 23:15)

@Jameshow 
I can’t justify that kind of price, even to myself, for the minimal use it’ll probably get
Hence looking, on Gumtree, etc….

I was going to go to lndespension, in case she offered to buy me one  

After all, her & daughter have had 2 holidays this year…..


----------



## Jameshow (Friday at 23:30)

I know the feeling! 

ATM the currency is geokos.as my daughter got two + tank in the back of her ginea pigs dying. 

More than a geoko expensive...less than not expensive.


----------



## Jameshow (Friday at 23:35)

How about a trailer tent and gut it?? 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17555235...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (Saturday at 20:44)

Jameshow said:


> How about a trailer tent and gut it??
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17555235...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


Trailer-tents are generally too wide (got to keep In garage) & too little weight capacity suspension units

I didn’t go to the one at Barnsley, as he couldn’t do my suggested time, & l couldn’t do his alternative time


----------

